#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  رغيف العيش

## سيد جعيتم

[frame="7 80"]


مظاهرة حاشدة في المحلة بـ«رغيف الخبز» احتجاجًا علي رفع الأسعار

 جريدة المصرى اليوم : كتب  عادل ضرة    ١٨/٢/٢٠٠٨ 

جانب من مظاهرة العمال في شركة غزل المحلة   :Poster Sss:  :Poster Sss:  :Poster Sss:  :Poster Sss:  :Poster Sss: 
تظاهر نحو ١٠ آلاف عامل في شركة غزل المحلة، وأعضاء عدد من أحزاب المعارضة، والحركة المصرية من أجل التغيير «كفاية» أمس، احتجاجًا علي رفع الأسعار وتدني الأجور وعدم تدخل الحكومة لمعالجة الأمور، بعد أن ارتفعت الأسعار بصورة كبيرة لم يسبق لها مثيل. وطالب العمال،

 الذين رفعوا أرغفة الخبز أثناء المظاهرة، بتوفير الخبز والسلع الأساسية والضرورية، بعد أن ارتفع سعر العدس إلي ١٠ جنيهات للكيلو، وارتفع سعر الدواجن إلي ١٢.٥ جنيه للكيلو، كما ارتفع سعر الخبز غير المدعم بنسبة وصلت إلي ١٠٠%، الأمر الذي يجبر محدودي الدخل علي الوقوف لساعات في طوابير طويلة أمام المخابز، من أجل الحصول علي الخبز الذي يكفي إطعام أولادهم.

وطالب المتظاهرون بتوفير الخبز داخل المخابز، بعد أن أصبح الحصول عليه من رابع المستحيلات، مؤكدين أنهم لا يريدون أي، شيء سوي توفير الخبز، والسلع الأساسية، ورفع الحد الأدني للأجور، بما يتناسب مع الزيادة الرهيبة للأسعار. وردد المتظاهرون الهتافات المعادية لارتفاع الأسعار والحكومة التي اتهموها بالفشل الذريع في مواجهة الأسعار، بينما تركت محتكري السلع الأساسية من الحديد والأسمنت يعبثون في الأسواق.

واتهم المتظاهرون الدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، واللواء حبيب العادلي، وزير الداخلية، بأنهما وراء هذه الموجة من الغلاء، بعد وقف زيادة الأجور.

وقف المتظاهرون أمام بوابات الشركة، وانضم إليهم أعضاء حركة «كفاية» وممثلون عن الأحزاب والقوي السياسية، وطالبوا بتدخل سريع من الرئيس مبارك لوقف هذه الهوجة من الأسعار. وأغلقت قوات الأمن جميع الطرق المؤدية إلي الشركة من جميع الاتجاهات، وقامت إدارة المرور بتحويل سير السيارات إلي الشوارع الفرعية، وسار المتظاهرون أكثر من كيلو متر داخل شوارع المدينة، ثم توقفوا أمام النادي الاجتماعي لشركة غزل المحلة، وتدخلت قوات الشرطة لفض المظاهرة ومنع انتشارهم داخل المدينة.

هل ينتظرون تدخل الرئيس مبارك كما تعودوا للضرب بيد من حديد على يد الجشعين من الكبار مستوردى المواد الغذائيه ؟ أم سيتركون لهم الحبل على الغارب ؟
اعلم أن موجة الغلاء فى اسعار المواد الغذائية فى العالم فى أرتفاع ولكننا هنا فى مصر زاد الأرتفاع عن الحد وسكوت الحكومة على هذا الوضع فى غير صالح المواطن البسيط .
 الغلاء عم كل شىء فالأسمنت ارتفع سعره أضعافاً مضاعفة وهم يحاولون بدون فائدة ضبط أسعاره أما حديد التسليح فأسعاره نار ولا توجد أى محاولات لوقف غول منتجيه !!! :Evil 2:  :Evil 2:  طبعاً كان من نتيجة أرتفاع اسعار الأسمنت والحديد أرتفاع أسعار المبانى  ومن كان يربط الحزام على بطنه لتوفير مبلغ يستطيع به حجز شقة لأبنه أو ابنته المقدمين على الزواج اصبح يقف مذهولاً والحل الوحيد فى رأى هو مدينة الخيام على أى بقعة صحراوية ومش مهم مدها بالمرافق واللى عاجبه يسكن واللى مش عاجبه يشرب من المالح  :mazika3:  :mazika3: ونصيحة لكل صاحب سيارة  :Cool:  :Cool: بيع واشترى توكتوك ووفر فى سعر الوقود ::p:  ::p:  . 
يا ترى حد عنده الحل !! . 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير[/frame]

----------


## the_chemist

أستاذى الفاضل

الغريب و العجيب أن الأسعار في العالم كله ترتفع و تنخفض و لكن في بلدنا مصر أم العجايب ففى إرتفاع مستمر إلى ما شاء الله و لا نية لتراجعها أبدا

أخى الفاضل 
الحل في نظرى هو مساواة الأسعار بالأسعار العالمية و لكن بشرطين لا ثالث لهما:
1. أن تحسب الحكومة مرتباتنا و معاشاتنا كما يحسبها الغرب
و في الغرب يحسبونها علي أن يكفى المرتب أو المعاش الطعام و الشراب و الملبس و العلاج و كافة الاحتياجات لرب الأسرة و يتبقى معه مبلغ للإدخار ليقوم بإجازة أو رحلة سنوية
و فى ألمانيا يلتزم رب العمل بدفع راتب يعادل راتب شهر للعاملين لديه مرتين سنويا مرة في ديسمبر لمواجهة أعباء عيد الشكر و أجازات الشتاء و مرة في شهر يونيو للمصايف و الرحلات

2. إذا إنخفضت الأسعار العالمية تنخفض عندنا أيضا و لا زيادة بلا مبرر

و لا إحنا مش زى باقي خلق الله
في هم الحكومة مدعيين و في فرحها منسيين

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذى الفاضل
> 
> الغريب و العجيب أن الأسعار في العالم كله ترتفع و تنخفض و لكن في بلدنا مصر أم العجايب ففى إرتفاع مستمر إلى ما شاء الله و لا نية لتراجعها أبدا
> 
> أخى الفاضل 
> الحل في نظرى هو مساواة الأسعار بالأسعار العالمية و لكن بشرطين لا ثالث لهما:
> 1. أن تحسب الحكومة مرتباتنا و معاشاتنا كما يحسبها الغرب
> و في الغرب يحسبونها علي أن يكفى المرتب أو المعاش الطعام و الشراب و الملبس و العلاج و كافة الاحتياجات لرب الأسرة و يتبقى معه مبلغ للإدخار ليقوم بإجازة أو رحلة سنوية
> و فى ألمانيا يلتزم رب العمل بدفع راتب يعادل راتب شهر للعاملين لديه مرتين سنويا مرة في ديسمبر لمواجهة أعباء عيد الشكر و أجازات الشتاء و مرة في شهر يونيو للمصايف و الرحلات
> ...


والله يا صديقى العزيز كل شىء  فى بلدنا اصبح سلعه تباع وتشترى حتى النقود وللنظر لما يفعل فى بلدنا بالعملات الأجنبيه . 
إذا كانوا فى الغرب يحسبون المرتب ويماشوه مع الأسعار فهذا مستحيل فى بلدنا فالمرتب يتحكم فيه السيد / يوسف بطرس غالى وهو من أغنى الأسر فكيف يشعر بنا ويمكن فى سره بيقول مفيش عيش كلوا بسكويت . اللى بيغلى فى بلدنا يستمر غالى وكل شىء قابل لأرتفاع سعره إلا نحن !!
على فكرة نحن ايضاً مسئولين عن ارتفاع الأسعار وأذكر يوم ارتفع سعر السولار أن أرتفعت معه اسعار جميع المنتجات . وفى الماضى القريب تكبدت زوجتى مشوار حتى تشترى الخضار من السوق وقالت اهو ارخص قرشين فوجدت الأسعار نار وقال لها البائع البسيط ياحاجة الجرجير غلى لأن الدولار غلى . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

انقل لكم بعض الأخبار المشجعة ويارب تكون قابلة للتنفيذ وقدوردت بجريدة الجمهورية الصادرة اليو الثلاثاء 19/2/2008 .

دخول منتجين جدد يخفض أسعار الحديد

اعلن المهندس عمرو علي رئيس الهيئة العامة للتنمية الصناعية ان اسواق الحديد ستشهد خلال السنوات الثلاث القادمة منافسة قوية بين المنتجين بعد دخول خمس منتجين جدد ويتوقع خفض الاسعار بنسبة 20&#37;. 
وقال امام اجتماع لجنة الانتاج الصناعي والطاقة بمجلس الشوري برئاسة جلال غراب وكيل اللجنة خلال مناقشتها لعدد من طلبات المناقشة عن زيادة اسعار مواد البناء خاصة الحديد والاسمنت ان الاستثمارات في قطاع الحديد ستزداد الي حوالي 20 مليار جنيه وفي الاسمنت الي 16 مليار جنيه. 
ونفي منح تراخيص انشاء مصانع حديد جديدة بالمجاملة لاحد منتجي الحديد واكد ان التراخيص منحت بكل الشفافية واوضح ان تعديل اسعار الطاقة دفعة واحدة سيتأثر بها السوق. 
ومن ناحية اخري هاجم ناجي الشهابي رئيس حزب الجبل خلال الاجتماع سياسة احتكار انتاج الحديد والاسمنت ورفض المزج بين السلطة والمال وتشديد الغرامة المالية علي المحتكرين بتعديل قانون منع الاحتكار والعمل علي خفض اسعار مواد البناء. 
وزير التنمية الاقتصادية:
خطوات جادة للمجلس القومي للأجور لمواجهة غلاء المعيشة

رفع الحد الأدني إلي 275 جنيهاً للمؤهل المتوسط و300 للعالي
سليمان فؤاد

أعلن الدكتور عثمان محمد عثمان وزير التنمية الاقتصادية أن المجلس القومي للأجور أوصي في اجتماعه أمس بناء علي الدراسات التي ناقشت الحد الأدني للأجور لما يتقاضاه المشتغل من 35 جنيهاً إلي ما لا يقل عن 250 جنيهاً للمشتغل بدون مؤهل و275 جنيهاً للمؤهل المتوسط و300 جنيه للمؤهل العالي وصدور التشريعات لتقنين هذه المستويات. 
.. قال الوزير: إن الدراسات اقترحت تعديل القانون 53 لسنة 84 بشأن الحد الأدني للأجور بالحكومة وقطاع الأعمال العام وتطبيقه علي المشتغلين سواء في القطاعين الحكومي والخاص وأن يكون ذلك هو الأجر التأميني الذي تحتسب علي أساسه المعاشات وأن يراعي ذلك في القانون الجديد للتأمينات والمعاشات وأن يكون هذا الأجر هو الأساسي في حالة الأعمال المؤقتة والموسمية. 
.. أضاف الوزير: أنه يمكن أن يزيد ما يتقاضاه المشتغل علي هذا الحد وفقاً لطبيعة بعض المشروعات الاقتصادية والمحافظات. 
قال الوزير إنه تمت إحالة المقترحات إلي لجنة الأجور والأسعار بالمجلس القومي لدراستها ووضع الموازنات والتشريعات ثم عرضها علي المجلس القومي للأجور خلال شهر مع الأخذ في الاعتبار بمقترحات ممثلي قطاع الأعمال وممثلي العمال عند وضع التصورات النهائية. وأنه ستيم تعديل لائحة المجلس القومي للأجور لمنحه الصلاحية بوضع الحد الأدني كل عام بدلاً من ثلاث سنوات لمواجهة آثار التضخم.. .. قال الوزير: إن الأجور زادت خلال عشر سنوات حوالي 144% ولكن نصف هذه الزيادات التهمتها زيادة الأسعار ومعدلات التضخم. 
أكد الوزير أن هذه المقترحات عند تطبيقها ملزمة لجميع الجهات بما فيها القطاع الخاص.. وسيتم رفع توصيات المجلس بعد إقرارها إلي مجلس الوزراء لاتخاذ اللازم نحو صدور التشريعات. 
قال الوزير: إن الدراسات اقترحت تعديل المادة 34 من قانون العمل رقم 12 لسنة 2003 لتعطي للمجلس الصلاحية بالتشاور مع الجهات المعنية حتي إقرار العلاوة السنوية في ضوء المتغيرات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية مع إلغاء النص علي تحديد الحد الأدني للعلاوة السنوية ب 7% من الأجر الأساسي. 


الثلاثاء 12 من صفر 1429ه - 19 من فبراير 2008 م 

كتب عبدالوهاب عدس ومحمد طلعت:

أكد د. أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء ان الحكومة حققت معدلات انجاز مرضية للغاية في جميع المجالات التي حددها برنامج الرئيس مبارك واستمر ارتفاع النمو حتي بلغ 8.1% في الربع الثاني من العام المالي الحالي رغم المستجدات الدولية والاقليمية غير المواتية.
وقال في بيانه أمام مجلس الشوري أمس برئاسة صفوت الشريف ان مفهوم العدالة الاجتماعية الذي حدده الرئيس مبارك وتلتزم به الحكومة هو توفير فرص العمل والخدمات للمواطنين وتوزيع الاستثمارات علي المحافظات بالعدل وتوصيل فرص العمل إلي الصعيد وسيناء ووصول الخدمات أفضل وأسرع للمناطق المحرومة وضمان وصول الدعم لمستحقيه مع عدم المساس باعتماداته أو تقليصها وتوفير رغيف الخبز المدعوم وتحسين نوعيته وزيادة مخصصات دعمه 4.7 مليار جنيه.
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## the_chemist

ما أظنش يا أستاذ سيد أن سعر الحديد بالذات ممكن يرخص

لأن الباشا عز هو المتحكم

و طبعا في حاجات تانية بصراحة الكل عارفها عن الموضوع ده

----------


## bortofa7

يا جماعة بصوا للموضوع من الناحية المشرقة
من دلوقتى و جاي المصريين هيخسوا و هيكونوا فى منتهى الرشاقة
وهندخل فى منافسة مع الأفارقة اللذين يعانون من الجوع
و لا عزاء لدكاترة الرجيم

----------


## the_chemist

> يا جماعة بصوا للموضوع من الناحية المشرقة
> من دلوقتى و جاي المصريين هيخسوا و هيكونوا فى منتهى الرشاقة
> وهندخل فى منافسة مع الأفارقة اللذين يعانون من الجوع
> و لا عزاء لدكاترة الرجيم


يادى النور

منصورة منصورة

هنعمل جنب لوحدنا و نسميه "منتدى المنصورة التابع لمنتدى أبناء مصر"

و الله رد بليغ جدا

الرشاقة و خصوصا أنا عشان سمين شويتين و هنجوع بالذوق و لا بالعافية

----------


## حنين مصر

ياجماعه والله مش عارفه ليه مش فاهمين ؟
خلاااااااااص انسوا  الاكل باءه ودوروا على حاجه غيرها
وبعدين  ماانا قولتها مره هاقول تانى
سيبوا العيش وكلوا رز ومكرونه
سيبوا الرز  والمكرونه وكلوا بطاطس وخضار
سيبوا البطاطس والخضار وكلوا طين
وبردوا هاتضطروا تسيبوه لانه هايغلى وماينفعش تاكلوا زلط ورمل لانه اساسا غالى
خلاص ناكل بعض  ودى الحاجه اللى عمرها ماهاتغلى الانسان فى بلدنا الحبيبه ولو غلى هاتباه مصلحه
ولا انتوا شايفين ايه؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ما أظنش يا أستاذ سيد أن سعر الحديد بالذات ممكن يرخص
> 
> لأن الباشا عز هو المتحكم
> 
> و طبعا في حاجات تانية بصراحة الكل عارفها عن الموضوع ده


الحديد بتاعه حديدو..... زرنيخ دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يا جماعة بصوا للموضوع من الناحية المشرقة
> من دلوقتى و جاي المصريين هيخسوا و هيكونوا فى منتهى الرشاقة
> وهندخل فى منافسة مع الأفارقة اللذين يعانون من الجوع
> و لا عزاء لدكاترة الرجيم


احنا تخان استسقى بس وربنا هو الشافى . أما رشاقة الجوع فقد تعودنا عليها. دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> ياجماعه والله مش عارفه ليه مش فاهمين ؟
> خلاااااااااص انسوا  الاكل باءه ودوروا على حاجه غيرها
> وبعدين  ماانا قولتها مره هاقول تانى
> سيبوا العيش وكلوا رز ومكرونه
> سيبوا الرز  والمكرونه وكلوا بطاطس وخضار
> سيبوا البطاطس والخضار وكلوا طين
> وبردوا هاتضطروا تسيبوه لانه هايغلى وماينفعش تاكلوا زلط ورمل لانه اساسا غالى
> خلاص ناكل بعض  ودى الحاجه اللى عمرها ماهاتغلى الانسان فى بلدنا الحبيبه ولو غلى هاتباه مصلحه
> ولا انتوا شايفين ايه؟


ابنتى العزيزة / حنين
عندك حق بس تعرفى مش أحنا طلعنا ظالمين وحكومتنا مظلومة . اليوم الأول من مارس 2008 قرأت خبر أننا ظالمين الحكومة المظلومة بجريدة الجمهورية فقد ورد بها الأتى :


رشيد يعترف ل "الجمهورية":
حكومتنا حظها سييء ..وأسعار السلع خارج السيطرة
50 مليون جنيه غرامة للشركات المحتكرة وتعديل 11 قانوناً للتجارة
252 ألف مخالفة غش تجاري حماية لمحدودي الدخل

كتب جلال راشد وممدوح رمضان:

أكد المهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة أن الحكومة الحالية سيئة الحظ وأنه لا يمكن السيطرة علي الأسعار في الأسواق المحلية بعد موجة الارتفاعات المتتالية للأسعار العالمية.. 
قال في تصريحات ل"الجمهورية" إن أسعار القمح ترتفع شهرياً بنسبة 10.4% وكسر سعر الطن حاجز 500 دولار الأسبوع الماضي مقابل 190 دولاراً. 
قال الوزير إن حظ الحكومة الحالية سييء للغاية لأن جنون الأسعار العالمية الحالي لم يحدث منذ 50 عاماً. 
.. وأوضح الوزير أن زيت عباد الشمس ارتفع بنسبة 143% وارتفع الجبن والزبد والفول والعدس والسكر بصورة رهيبة.. مشيراً إلي أن الأدوات التي تملكها الحكومة هي زيادة أرصدة الدعم المخصص للرغيف والمواد البترولية وسلع البطاقات التموينية. 
أضاف الوزير أنه تمت زيادة دعم الرغيف بمبلغ 7 مليارات جنيه ومن المتوقع أن تتم زيادة الدعم ليصل إلي 10 مليارات بعد ارتفاع أسعار القمح إلي 500 دولار بخلاف نولون النقل الأسابيع الماضية. 
وكشف الوزير عن حلول لمواجهة هذه الارتفاعات عن طريق زيادة الدخول وإيجاد فرص عمل للشباب.. مشيراً إلي أن ارتفاع معدل النمو وإنشاء المصانع الجديدة سوف يدعم دخول العمالة وبالتالي يمكن مواجهة الأسعار المرتفعة.. 
وقال الوزير: ندعم الفلاح المصري بزيادة أسعار توريد القمح المحلي من 180 إلي 320 جنيهاً للأردب وسوف تتم إعادة النظر في الأسعار بما يتناسب مع الأسعار العالمية.. مشيراً إلي أن زيادة سعر التوريد يدعم المزارع المحلي بدلاً من زيادة الاستيراد الذي يدعم ويساند المزارع الأمريكي والروسي والاسترالي.. 
ونفي الوزير غياب الرقابة علي الأسواق.. لافتاً إلي أنه تم تحرير 252 ألف مخالفة غش تجاري وسلع مجهولة المصدر وتهريب دقيق وعدم إعلان أسعار وهذا المجهود لحماية محدودي الدخل من الجشع والممارسات الضارة. 
.. صرح هشام رجب مساعد وزير التجارة والصناعة للتجارة الداخلية بأنه تم الانتهاء من تعديلات قانون المنافسة ومنع الاحتكار.. وإرسالها إلي مجلس الوزراء وكشف عن ملامح التعديل وهي تغليظ العقوبة لتصل إلي 50 مليون جنيه غرامة أو 10% من قيمة مبيعات المنتج محل الشكوي.. مشيراً إلي أن مشروع قانون إنشاء جهاز سلامة الغذاء تم الانتهاء منه ومن المنتظر إرساله إلي مجلس الوزراء خلال أيام. 
.. قال إنه تم الانتهاء من مقترحات تعديل 11 قانوناً تنظم التجارة الداخلية.. منها قوانين صادرة منذ 67 سنة. 
.. علي جانب آخر ارتفعت أسعار السلع في الأسواق المحلية بصورة كبيرة ويصرخ المستهلكون من هذه الارتفاعات التي لا تتناسب مع الدخول الضعيفة.. وحذر الخبراء من استمرار هذا التفاوت مطالبين بزيادة الإنتاج لزيادة المعروض وزيادة فرص العمل. 

. دمت بخير

----------


## الشاعر نور

أخي الكريم...
أشكرك على موضوعك الرائع و أسمح لي بأن أضيف بأن مشكلتنا في مصر هي اتجاه الدولة الى دمج اقتصادنا في الاقتصاد العالمي من حيث أسعار السلع و الخدمات و لكن للأسف لم يضعوا حد أدنى للأجور ... حدأ يتماشى مع متوسط الاجور في العالم....
أخي الكريم الاجور في مصر متدنية جدا جدا جدا ... تكاد تكون سخيفة يعني ايه 300 و لا 400 و لا حتى 500  جنيه
ده كلام فاضي.... يعني راتب مش محصل حتى 100 دولار علماً بأن متوسط الراوتب في الدول الاخرى يتراوح ما بين 400 الى 1000 دولار شهرياً..... كحد أدنى
أعتقد دلوقتي عرفت ليه الناس بتحب تهاجر بره مصر... ؟؟؟

تحياتي لك...

أخوك نور

----------


## saladino

الله يرحمه
الفااااااتحة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخي الكريم...
> أشكرك على موضوعك الرائع و أسمح لي بأن أضيف بأن مشكلتنا في مصر هي اتجاه الدولة الى دمج اقتصادنا في الاقتصاد العالمي من حيث أسعار السلع و الخدمات و لكن للأسف لم يضعوا حد أدنى للأجور ... حدأ يتماشى مع متوسط الاجور في العالم....
> أخي الكريم الاجور في مصر متدنية جدا جدا جدا ... تكاد تكون سخيفة يعني ايه 300 و لا 400 و لا حتى 500  جنيه
> ده كلام فاضي.... يعني راتب مش محصل حتى 100 دولار علماً بأن متوسط الراوتب في الدول الاخرى يتراوح ما بين 400 الى 1000 دولار شهرياً..... كحد أدنى
> أعتقد دلوقتي عرفت ليه الناس بتحب تهاجر بره مصر... ؟؟؟
> 
> تحياتي لك...
> 
> أخوك نور


اشكرك يا اخى الكريم . أوؤيدك فى أننا فى مصر لا يوجد أى تناسب بين الأجور والأسعار .دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الله يرحمه
> الفااااااتحة


الذكرى السنوية أمتى يا محمد أبقى فكرنى . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخر أخبار رغيف العيش من جريدة المصرى اليوم
بيان عاجل حول جرائم &#171;القتل من أجل الرغيف&#187;

  كتب  محمد عبدالقادر    ٦/٣/٢٠٠٨ 
تقدم النائب عادل ناصر، وكيل لجنة الإدارة المحلية بمجلس الشعب، ببيان عاجل حول ما سماه &#171;جرائم قتل ترتكب من أجل رغيف الخبز&#187;، مشيرا إلي أن أزمة الرغيف في الفترة الأخيرة وصلت إلي حد التشاجر بين المواطنين وارتكاب العديد من الجرائم.

وقال النائب: &#171;أطلق عامل الرصاص علي رجل بسبب دوره في الطابور أمام أحد المخابز بحي المطرية، وقتل طالب بكلية الحقوق بقرية بقيرة مركز بنها فلاحاً بسبب الخلاف علي أولوية الحصول علي رغيف الخبز.. وحالات أخري كثيرة في مناطق متعددة&#187;.

وطالب ناصر بضرورة تحرك الأجهزة المعنية بشكل عاجل قبل تفاقم الأمور وسرعة فصل الإنتاج عن التوزيع، لتتوفر عدالة توزيع رغيف الخبز بين المناطق، ويتم القضاء علي الزحام والطوابير.

----------


## GoldenPrintes

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شكرا على الموضوع الهام والمحزن ...وللأسف غلاء الاسعار اصبح شىء لا يطاق ...والمقارنة "المستفزة" باقتصادنا واقتصاد دول العالم اصبحت الحجة الواهية والساذجة لهذه الزياده .
احنا للاسف وصلنا لمرحلة ان هيكون فى مجاعه ومحدش هيلاقى ياكل وربنا يستر

----------


## loly_h

*لاء بصراحة ده ظلم بين

معقول بعد كل العطاء والسخاء اللى  الحكومة

بتوفرة لينــــــــا يكون ردنــــــا بكل الجحود ده

ونظلمها...



انا شايفة ان المفروض الحكومة تاخد موقف ضد نــــا

 ضد الجاحدين والناكرين لمعروفها

وتنفذ فينا الحكم بالإعدام شنقا

وفى ميدان عام ...

وليكن ميدان ابراهيم باشا 



بجد شر البلية مايضحك

الناس النهاردة بتقتل بعض على رغيف عيش حاف

ياترى بكرة هيكون إزاى ...؟


شكرا استاذى على طرحك المميز

بارك الله فيك...*

----------


## ابن البلد

الأسعار أرتفعت بطريقة فظيعه وغير مقبوله تحت أي مسمي
ده حتى الفاصوليا البيضة يا حضرات  ::  ب 9 جنيه 
اما الخضرا فا ب 7 جنيه  :: 
والعيش طبعا مش موجود 
أيه بقه ؟؟
يعني الاول قالوا الأسعار أرتفعت علشان الدولار أرتفع 
ولما نزل الدولار الأسعار فضلت مرتفعه
وبعدين دلوقتي بيقولوا الأسعار مرتفعه علشان الذهب غالي 
طيب أيه بقه ؟؟
أيه ؟؟

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> شكرا على الموضوع الهام والمحزن ...وللأسف غلاء الاسعار اصبح شىء لا يطاق ...والمقارنة "المستفزة" باقتصادنا واقتصاد دول العالم اصبحت الحجة الواهية والساذجة لهذه الزياده .
> احنا للاسف وصلنا لمرحلة ان هيكون فى مجاعه ومحدش هيلاقى ياكل وربنا يستر


مرحباً بك يا ابنتى السؤال هو فيه فى بلدنا أقتصاد صحيح قائم على أسس ؟ لا أعتقد دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *لاء بصراحة ده ظلم بين
> 
> معقول بعد كل العطاء والسخاء اللى  الحكومة
> 
> بتوفرة لينــــــــا يكون ردنــــــا بكل الجحود ده
> 
> ونظلمها...
> 
> 
> ...


اهلاً لولى الغاليه . أنا شايف أننا نعمل جمعية ونقبض الحكومة الأول . معاكى حق أحنا مفترين على الخكومة الألكترونية للسيد / نظيف . كل واحد فينا يتعشى الكترون من بتوعه . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الأسعار أرتفعت بطريقة فظيعه وغير مقبوله تحت أي مسمي
> ده حتى الفاصوليا البيضة يا حضرات  ب 9 جنيه 
> اما الخضرا فا ب 7 جنيه 
> والعيش طبعا مش موجود 
> أيه بقه ؟؟
> يعني الاول قالوا الأسعار أرتفعت علشان الدولار أرتفع 
> ولما نزل الدولار الأسعار فضلت مرتفعه
> وبعدين دلوقتي بيقولوا الأسعار مرتفعه علشان الذهب غالي 
> طيب أيه بقه ؟؟
> أيه ؟؟


بص يا ابو حميد فى شهر يناير 2007 ناقش بائع خس السيدة حرمنا عندما سألته عن سبب ارتفاع ثمن الخس فقال لها الدولار غلى يا حاجة والا انتى مش عايشه فى البلد . بالأمس قلت لها عايز ملوخيه ناشفة جابت ربع كيلو وعلمت منها أن كيلوا الملوخية الناشفة اصبح سعره 12 جنيه فتذكرة أجدادنا عندما سموها الملوكية .,
الأراجوز الحكيم زمان غنى بصوت شكوكو وقال يا مهلابية ياه رز على ملوخيه ياه .ممكن تسلفنى رغيف اغمس بيه . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخر أخبار العيش ما جاء اليوم السبت 8/3/2007
جهات سيادية تنتج وتوزع الخبز بالمناطق المزدحمة
المصيلحي:حملات يومية لضبط الدلالات والمخابز المخالفة
أرصدة القمح حتي يوليو والسكر 6 شهور والزيت 38 يوماً

كتب هاني صالح وممدوح رمضان:

كشف الدكتور علي المصيلحي وزير التضامن الاجتماعي عن وجود 3 ملايين و46 ألف طن احتياطي من القمح المحلي والمتعاقد عليه تكفي الاستهلاك حتي منتصف يوليو القادم وتصل الكميات المتعاقد عليها خلال شهري مارس الحالي وأبريل القادم.. 
.. وقال الوزير في تصريحات ل"الجمهورية" إن أرصدة السكر التمويني والحر الإضافي 249 ألف طن تكفي الحصص لأكثر من 40 مليون مواطن حوالي 6 شهور.. مشيراً إلي أن السكر الحر متوفر وبكميات تزيد علي 136 ألف طن تكفي التداول 32 يوماً.. وبالنسبة لأرصدة الزيت التمويني والحرالإضافي 67 ألف طن تكفي 38 يوماً.. وبذلك يكون الموقف العام للأرصدة مطمئناً وآمنا. 
.. أوضح المصيلحي أن ظاهرة "دلالات" الخبز المدعم انتشرت في القاهرة الكبري وبعض المحافظات ويحصلن علي الخبز من المخابز ويبعنه في الأسواق بأسعار مرتفعة.. وتمت مصادرة أكثر من 150 ألف رغيف أمس الأول داخل أجولة. 
قال الوزير إن بعض أصحاب المخابز يتواطئون مع الدلالات ويبيعون لهن الخبز بأسعار تتراوح من 7 إلي 10 قروش للرغيف لتحقيق مكاسب ثم تنقل الدلالات الخبز إلي الأسواق ويرفعن سعره. 
علمت "الجمهورية" أن وزارة التضامن الاجتماعي اتفقت مع بعض الجهات السيادية لإنشاء وحدات لإنتاج خبز مدعم بكميات كبيرة ونقلها إلي المناطق التي بها زحام وطوابير.. 
وقال الدكتور أحمد الركايبي رئيس الشركة القابضة للصناعات الغذائية إن المجمعات الاستهلاكية سوف تضبط الأسواق في المرحلة القادمة بطرح مجموعة من السلع الأساسية بدون هامش ربح وبسعر التكلفة لتوفيرها للمستهلك.

----------


## الشاعر نور

آخر أخبار العيش....

قرأت في موقع محيط أمس أن الحكومة تدرس اقتراحاً بقيام وزارة الداخلية بتوزيع الخبر على المواطنين...
لمنع قيام أصحاب الافران ببيع الدقيق المدعم في السوق السوداء...

يعني السادة ضباط و أمناء الشرطة هيتولوا توزيع الخبر على المواطنين و يا ويل اللى يعترض عليهم أو يأخذ أكتر من حقه أو ميسمعشي كلامهم... هيبقى يومه أسود.....و احتمال كبير ينام جعان
و اذا هذا الاقتراح تم تنفيذه احتمال كبير نلاقي أحداث فيلم هي فوضى تتكرر على أرض الواقع

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> آخر أخبار العيش....
> 
> قرأت في موقع محيط أمس أن الحكومة تدرس اقتراحاً بقيام وزارة الداخلية بتوزيع الخبر على المواطنين...
> لمنع قيام أصحاب الافران ببيع الدقيق المدعم في السوق السوداء...
> 
> يعني السادة ضباط و أمناء الشرطة هيتولوا توزيع الخبر على المواطنين و يا ويل اللى يعترض عليهم أو يأخذ أكتر من حقه أو ميسمعشي كلامهم... هيبقى يومه أسود.....و احتمال كبير ينام جعان
> و اذا هذا الاقتراح تم تنفيذه احتمال كبير نلاقي أحداث فيلم هي فوضى تتكرر على أرض الواقع


شاعرنا الهمام
يبقى مش هناكل عيش . فاكر يا شاعر لما الحكومة فصلت الأنتاج عن التوزيع وعممته على مستوى الجمهورية . كنا كلنا لابسين العمة ومحدش لقى عيش وفشلت التجربة وهم الأن يريدون تعميمها ومحافظ سوهاج رفض لأنها تجربة فاشلة . دمت بخير

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

كنت مرة بتفرج على برنامج مع بابا بيتكلم عن زيادة الاسعار

المهم ان كان فيه راجل عمال يقول ان الاسعار دى كده عادى جدا واحنا ماختلفناش كتير عن مقياس الاسعار العالمية 

فراح واحد من المشاهدين اتصل وقال طب ما احنا اجورنا مش زى الاجور العالمية اللى انت بتقارن اسعارنا بيها

دى فعلا حقيقة احنا فين من الاجور بتاعة بره احنا دلوقتى المهندس ولا الدكتور بقم مجرد اسماء مراكز لكن مرتباتهم زيهم زى اى موظف حكومة

كل مادا الاسعار بتزيد ومفيش حل المظاهرات كتير وبرضه مفيش حل والمشكلة انهم بيزيودا فى الاسعار للحاجات اللى منفعش الواحد يستغنى عنها فى حياة اى حد مننا 

انا اتحكالى ان فيه ناس ماتت فى السوق عشان مكنش معاه غير 10 جنيه معرفش يعشى عياله 

بجد بقت ماساة ربنا يعافينا ويحرمنا برحمته

تسلم ايدك يا استاذ سيد

----------


## نهر الحياة

الحقيقة غلاء الاسعار فى مصر حاجة فوق الوصف 

مهزلة بكل المقاييس ومفيش حد بيسيطر على حاجة 

المشكلة مش فى الحديد ولا الاسمنت لان مش بيبنى دلوقتى الا الاثرياء المشكلة فى السلع الاساسية زيت سكر ارز وخلافة 

زمان كان الغلبان ياكل كشرى دلوقتى حتى الكشرى ميقدرش علية 

رغم ان مصر فيها خير مش فى بلاد تانية بس السرقة فيها مش فى بلاد تانية 

حقيقى انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 

واللهى شكل رغيف العيش دلوقتى يضحك وميكفيش بيبى هو على قد دايرة النظارة علشان احطة على عينى واقول واللهى شايفاة
ماذا عسنا نقول الامر لله 

جوزيت خيرا على هذا الطرح الجميل

----------


## amshendy

اخى العزيز الاستاذ سيد
نبض الشارع
حذرنا من سنوات ومن سنة 80 و فى هذا المنتدى من عامين حذرنا من عمليات السرقة المنظمه  من بيع للبلد ومن سرقات فى البورصة و من شراء و بيع ديون البلد والتى قام بها السيد رئيس المستقبل و شركاؤه و هوجمنا من بعض الاخوه الاعضاء  و اتهمنا بابشع الاتهامات و اخرها من ايام قليله و كان البعض يدافع و يقول اننا نردد كلمات صحف صفراء و لكل هؤلاء قلنا ان الناس تنتحر لعدم وجود وظائف و بسبب وجود الكوسه و لكل هؤلاء قلنا ان الناس بدات تنتحر لعدم وجود رغيف الخبز 

و لكل هؤلا و للحاكم نقول ..................................................  .... انتبه 
ونردد كلمة احمد رجب فى نص كلمة                                                 اصحى   ::p:  ::p:  .


http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Po.../10/bread.aspx

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الصديق الفاضل  وأستاذي /* سيد جعيتم*
تعلم أنني أثق بك وبأفكارك وأثني دوماً ثناء تستحق أكثر منه على شخصك الكريم ...
- أما هنا فقد جئت أناقش أمراً آخر مع إحترامي لجميع المداخلات .... 
كنت سأكتب موضوعاً مستقلاً أحببت أن أناقش به بعض الأمور ووجدت أن وضع مداخلة بموضوعك سيكون الوجه الأفضل للأمر، خاصة وأن موضوعك وما جاء به من مداخلات يلمس الكثير مما أود الحديث به معكم ....
يحدثني الجميع عن الغلاء وأحب أن أتحدث عن الوعي والضمير بين أفراد الشعب العربي عامة والشعب المصري خاصة ...
- لدي عامل بالشركة أجبرني إجباراً أن أتيح له فرصة عمل لدي ويتقاضي 500 جنيه مصري بخلاف التأمين عليه ووجبة الغذاء ومجاملته بالمناسبات ... 
كان يعمل بوظيفة محصل قبل العمل لدي ، وأصبح العمل عندي ليس به سوى الحفاظ على نظافة المكان والمتابعة التليفونيه حال عدم تواجد أحد المديرين ، وبداية العمل الخاص به الثانية عشر ظهراً حتى الثامنة مساءاً ، ومازاد عن ذلك يُؤجر عليه حسب الأحوال ... 
أما مايأتيه من رواد المكان كطبيعة بالشعب المصري (البقشيش- علماً أنه يعمل بشركة كمبيوتر وليس مقهى ) فهذا له وأدعو الله له دوماً أن يزيد له برزقه ويبارك به ....
بدأ بالشهر الأول نشطاً يحاول كسب ثقتي وتجاوز مديروه المباشرين وتوجيهاتهم ، ثم بدأ بعد ذلك بإختراع الجج والمشاوير أثناء وقت العمل .... 
مثال ذلك أنه يريد الذهاب لأحد المدينين لمطالبته بالدين ويأخذ أكثر من خمس أضعاف الوقت المناسب لما إخترعه وهكذا .... 
لاأحب الإطاله حيث أنني أضرب مثالاً فقط ومازلت محتفظ للعامل حيث أن رزقه بيد خالقه وأحسب أحيانا أن بعض مايرزقني به المولى الكريم عز وجل يأتي بسبب وجود هذا العامل ....
- نتطرق لنقاط أخرى أود التحدث بها ....
- هل تذكر معي إستاذي الكريم وقت دخول الكهرباء لمصر والخوف منها والتظاهر بسببها على أن الحكومة تريد الأذي للشعب بهذا الإختراع .... الكثير من الأمور حدثت على هذا النحو ....
- أحب رغيف العيش المدعم المليئ بالردة والصحي ويمنعني من الحصول عليه تلك الطوابير من البشر أمام منافذ البيع وأرى بعيني أن كل فرد يأخذ أضعاف كثيره مما يحتاجه وعلمت بعد ذلك أن ذلك الرغيف هو أرخص غذاء للطيور المنزليه الذين يقومون بتربيتها وصناعة العلف الخاص بهم ....
- قانون الضرائب الجديد والذي لايفهمه العاملين بالضرائب أنفسهم أتراه أفضل أم الحسابات الجزافيه قبل ذلك وتراكم المشاكل ...
- أكوام القمامة بالشوارع من يرميها وبأى وقت من اليوم ومسئولية من ؟ ...
 أرى جرارات تجميع القمامة من السكان وأفرادها ينادون بأصوات عاليه ..... زباله ... زباله ... مين عنده زباله .... كمن يشحتون الزبالة لحاجتهم الشديدة لها ...
وبعد أن تمضى تلك المركبات المتخصصة بتجميع القمامة بقليل أجد أكوام القمامة تراكمت من جديد حتى تأتي المركبات باليوم التالي ولا تخلو الشوارع من القمامة ... هل تجد أن سلوكيات الشعب المصري بها أى نوع من أنواع الوعي ...
- أصحاب الصوت العالي والإعتراض على الحكومة والتيارات السياسية والحركات الوطنيه هل تراهم ليسوا أفاقين يبكون على الكرسي طالما هو بعيد وتظهر وحشيتهم وعدم آدميتهم بمجرد الجلوس عليه ...
- الدعارة والسرقة وتلك المستجدات على أعرافنا وتقاليدنا هل هى بمعظمها نتيجة عن الحاجة ... 
وهل للكسل والتواكل فينا أفعال أخرى ويجب أن يكون هناك حديث آخر ...
- هل يستسهل الناس الحياة ويريدون رغيف العيش وهم نائمون على جنوبهم ....
- بدأت حياتي منذ سنوات ليست كثيرة وكنت لاأملك حد الكفاف حين تزوجت ... وقبل أن أرث من أهلي أى أموال كافحت وسافرت ووقفت على قدمي وأستطعت أكل الكافيار والإستاكوزا دون الحاجة للبكاء باليوم الثاني .... 
هل أعيش بعالم آخر ولاأشعر بما يشعر به من حولي أم أن القول السائد قيراط بخت ولا فدان شطارة سيكون الفيصل في حالتي وفقا لتفكير الشعب المصري ...
- هل يحب الناس بعضهم كما في الكوارث إم إنتهى الحب وحل محله الجشع وحب الرفاهية دون تحريك ساكن وبالفكاكة ....
- كثيرون أقرأ بأعينهم أنني لاأستحق ماأعيشه من رفاهية ولو أنهم مكاني لكان الأمر مختلف ولم يروني أنام جائعاُ صبوراً غير شاكياً لأحد سوى المولى عز وجل ...
هل تجد أستاذي العزيز الحل الذي نبتغيه سيكون في إصلاح الرؤساء أم المرؤسين ... الراعي أم الرعية .... 
بصراحة شديدة لاأجد سوى الحيرة والعجب كأجابة منطقية للكثير من الأسئلة ....
سأعود بمشيئة الله لقراءة جميع المداخلات في محاولة للوصول لحلول أو على الأقل من أجل نقاش بناء ، وأرجو أن لايقوم أحد بإتهامي بالعمالة أو إنتمائي لأى أحزاب حيث أملك عملاً فرديا بنيته بنفسي وليس لدى شراكة مع أحد ، ولااحب العمل السياسي وأجد أن دخولي بالسياسة أو أن أصبح أحد أعضاء المجالس المحلية أو مجلس الشعب سينقص مني الكثير ويقلل من شأني ولن يزيد شيئاً ولاأطمع من الدنيا في أكثر مما وصلت إليه وأدعو الله أن يديم نعمته عليا وويوفقني ويهديني ...
دمتم بخير

----------


## amshendy

اخى العزيز الاستاذ سيد 

اردت ان ارسل لكم كاخ  وصديق  عزيز رسالة و رايت ان نكون رسالة مفتوحة لعل البعض يعتبر و يتعظ و يشعر بما حوله

و يتالم بما يؤلم الناس و يسعد بما يسعدهم
اخى ربما ظن البعض ممن لم يعيشوا الحياه ان شكوى شخص قد تكون شكوى شخصية  و لكن الشكوى قد تكون رؤية لالام الناس و التاثر بها التاثر بموت شخص عزيز نتيجة ان احدهم نصب عليه و هو فى اخر ايامه و لم يعد قادرا على توفير لقمة العيش لا رغده لابنائه يتاثر بزميل لا يستطيع ان يزوج ابنه او بننته
فقد ساءلت احد احبائى عن ابنه و هو شخصيه مهذبه و اراه قدوه لابناء جيله فرد عليه والله زى الفل و عال العال و فى الجامعة و بياخد السنه فى سنتين 
فلما راى ذهولى من الاجابه 
رد عليه قائلا اهو بياخد مصروفه و بيحب فى الجامعة الدور على اخوه اللى اخد البكالوريوس و مش لاقى شغل وزمايله بيشيلوا طوب و مش عارف اجوزه

هل خاطبتك اخى سيد زميله او زميل عزيزه او عزيز عليك بان تجد عريس لابنتها او  لابنته ارجو الا يحدث كى لا ترى علامات الخجل فى وجوههم 

بالرغم انى و الحمد لله اعيش فى  رحمة من الله اسال الله دائما ان يزيدها و يمتعنا باسماعنا و ابصارنا و لا يجعلنا مع من فقد السمع و البصيره 

فالكثيرين لهم اذان لايسمعون بها و عيون فقدت البصيره 

هؤلاء الذين قال عنهم احد الناس الطيبين يوما  دول عايزين يدوسونا تحت كاوتش السياره لكن خايفين الكاوتش يتوسخ






من يتساءل عن دور الحكومه اذا لم يكن للحكومه دور فلترحل الحكومه و ليكن لنا فى القذافى اسوة 
و اسوة زى ما تكون

فاذا لم يكن للحكومه دور فى الضرب بيد من حديد على الفاسد و المفسد 
فاذا لم يكن للحكومه دور فى التنظيم و التخطيط فما دورها 
 شخصيا سالت احدهم لما لا تبدا عملك فى التاسعة اجابنى لو فتحت الاقى بتوع التامينات و الضرايب 
انا بفتح بعد ما يعدوا و انا لا بدفع لا تامينات و لا ضرائب

سؤال افكر به و يشغل تفكير و نحن جميعا مسلمين لماذا امرنا الله بالصلاة جماعة 


ما هو دور الامام فى الصلاة  ؟

 الحمد لله رب العالمين 


: .

----------


## جوهرة فلسطين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا رديت علي الموضوع اليوم لاني بصراحة شاهدت طابور الخبز او العيش زي ما بتحكوا علي الجزيرة وكان متابعه المراسل حسين عبد الغني ..الصحيح كتير حزنت وتألمت وحكيت في بالي الشعب المصري حزين في حكومته ..الله اكبر وصل الامر لرغيف الخبز..
مع انه حكاية ارتفاع الاسعار موجودة عند الكل حتي عنا في غزة مع انه تقريبا المحلات والسوبر ماركات فاضي برضوا ارتفاع رهيب بالاسعار لكن بنحكي يمكن عشان الحصار ..
طيب وانتوا يا المصريين برضوا عندكم حصار
فك الله قيدكم من حكومتكم ومن كل الحكومات العربية الظالمة

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> رسالة مفتوحة
> اردت ان ارسل لكم كاخ وصديق عزيز رسالة و رايت ان نكون رسالة مفتوحة


*ملحوظة هامة للجميع :* أرجو أن لايتم تفسير حديثي أنني ظننت أن حديث الأخ الفاضل amshendy موجه لي ، لأنه حتى لو فرضنا أن مداخلتي السابقة أثارت من أثارته .... وظن بي الظنون .... فهذا في محصلته .....لا شيئ .... ولايمثل لي أية أهمية على الإطلاق حيث إعتدت المضي بطريقي وعدم إضاعة وقتي أو وقت غيري بما لايفيد وبلغة الواقع " مش هايأكلني رغيف العيش ..."   :king:  
فقط عنوان المداخلة "رسالة مفتوحة"  فتح شهيتي للمشاركة ....



> لعل البعض يعتبر و يتعظ و يشعر بما حوله و يتالم بما يؤلم الناس و يسعد بما يسعدهم
> اخى ربما ظن البعض ممن لم يعيشوا الحياه ان شكوى شخص قد تكون شكوى شخصية و لكن الشكوى قد تكون رؤية لالام الناس و التاثر بها التاثر بموت شخص عزيز نتيجة ان احدهم نصب عليه و هو فى اخر ايامه و لم يعد قادرا على توفير لقمة العيش لا رغده لابنائه يتاثر بزميل لا يستطيع ان يزوج ابنه او بننته


الحمد لله رب العالمين .....أنني لست من ذلكم البعض على أية حال ..... فالناس تصفني شخص فاعل بالحياة وبتوفيق من الله عز وجل ....ناجح في أعماله ..... 
كما أنهم يقومون بتصنيفي لتلك الفئة التي تسعى لمساعدة الغير والشعور بمشاعر الغير ومشاركتهم حزنهم وفرحهم بأكثر من بضعة كلمات " برضه ماتوكلش عيش" ..  :Bye: 

ولن أخوض بذلك حتى لاأشعر نفسي متباهياً بما يجب كتمه ، خاصة فيما يتعلق بأربح أفضل تجارة على الإطلاق تلك التي يكسب الفرد فيها عشرة أضعاف 1000% ..
ورغم ذلك ومايحدث أرى أن المشكلة بمصر خاصة  تكمن بالرعية وليس بالراعي وهم السواد الأكبر من المجتمع . لأنهم حتى عندما يعارضون وهذا هو الوضع الطبيعي للعرب والرسمي للمصريين إلا أنهم يفعلون ذلك بهمجية وخسائروليس كما ينبغي ، لاأود القول أننا حتى لانستطيع أن ننجح بالفشل بشكل مشرف  :Roll2: .. 




> من يتساءل عن دور الحكومه اذا لم يكن للحكومه دور فلترحل الحكومه و ليكن لنا فى القذافى اسوة 
> و اسوة زى ما تكون


إذا كان من سيأتي بالحكم ليس من العرب أظنها ستكون تجربة ناجحة،  ولكن نظام شيل زيد وحُط عبيد لن يزيد الكيان سوى تفتتاً .... وأتذكر أنني قرأت الكتاب الأخضر وشروحه وضحكت كثيراً عندما نظرت للسان حال الواقع ورأيت أن المسالة مجرد بطولات شخصية وهمية ونظرية الفرد البطل الغير متغيرة بمجتمعاتنا خاصة عندما أجد من أثق به اليوم يركب الرائجة غداً .... فقط راجعوا التاريخ أو إقرأو الجرائد القديمة والقديمة جداً وبلدان العرب فقط هى من تجد فيها رئيس دولة يظل بالحكم أكثر من ثلاثين عاماً ويزيد ....  :Icecream: 




> فاذا لم يكن للحكومه دور فى الضرب بيد من حديد على الفاسد و المفسد 
> فاذا لم يكن للحكومه دور فى التنظيم و التخطيط فما دورها


على حد علمي أن العشم قاتل المصريين والمحسوبية وعشان خاطري والراجل لازم ياكل عيش وغلطة مش هاتتكرر وماإلى آخر ذلك ... يعد الفيصل في فض الخلافات وإتخاذ القرارات خاصة وأن أفراد الحكومة من الشعب والشعب كله قرايب كله وإللي مالوش قرايب له معارف وإللي مالوش حاجة خالص على الأقل عمل لأحد الشخصيات عملاً مهنيا وصار بعده التعارف والعشم والحكم العام تسوده العاطفة خاصة أن الإنسان غير معصوم من الخطأ وسماح المرة  دي علشان خاطر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ... حتى الهجوم على نبينا المختار صلى الله عليه وسلم أصبح أحد الأساليب التجارية للكسب المشروع تحت الكثير من الستائر والعاقبة عندكم جميعاً بالمسرات بمشيئة الله ...  :Baby: 


[/QUOTE]
شخصيا سالت احدهم لما لا تبدا عملك فى التاسعة اجابنى لو فتحت الاقى بتوع التامينات و الضرايب 
انا بفتح بعد ما يعدوا و انا لا بدفع لا تامينات و لا ضرائب

[QUOTE]
تكاليف إفتتاح العمل مبكراً وعدم الخوف من كل هؤلاء بل وتهديد المفسدون والمتربحون من عملهم وسلطاتهم أصبح أمراً هينا لمن يريد مغادرة المقهي أو ركن الجرائد أو النهوض من أمام شاشة التليفزيون وهذا واقع أعيشه وأظن أن القوانين التي يتحدث عنها الجميع هى نفس القوانين التي أعمل في ظلها وأظن أن كلام المصاطب لن يسمن ولن يشفي من جوع وأيضاً لن نأكل رغيف العيش ...
أعزائي الكرام .... أظنها أزمة ضمير ... لم أعد أرى له أى أطلال ... 
إلا قليلاً ....




> سؤال افكر به و يشغل تفكير و نحن جميعا مسلمين لماذا امرنا الله بالصلاة جماعة 
> 
> 
> ما هو دور الامام فى الصلاة ؟


على حد علمي أن الإمام موظف هو الآخر وهو وضميره ... في أحد خطب الجمعة سمعت أحد الأأمة يخبرنا عن فسوق أحدهم ووصفه بالزنقدة والكثير والكثير.  وعلمنا بعد ذلك أن هذا كان مجاملة لأحد المنافسين له أو أن بينهم خلافات ... وأظن أن الإمام لم يتحقق من الخبر وأظن ذلك كله حدث على سبيل المجاملة والعشم وخلافه مما أسلفنا من القول ...
أم السؤال الحقيقي ... ماهى علاقة الحكومة بالإمام أو بالأمر ؟ 
ولو طلع علينا قانوناً بوجوب مرور خطبة الجمعة على لجنة مختصة لمراجعتها كلمة كلمة سواء كان الحديث يخص الحكومة أو السلطة أو لايخصها حفاظاً على الناس من أن تشوبهم شبهات وهم لم يفعلوا جرماً وحتى لاتسول نفس أحد الضعفاء له بفعل مثل تلك الأمور ... فهل ستخرج مظاهرة دينية ربما يكون معظم أفرادها ممن لايقيمون صلاة بالمساجد ... ربما مجاملة لأحد أو للحب في التظاهر والإعتراض دون فهم حقيقة الأمر ... ووفقا لنظرية أنا أعترض إذن أنا موجود ...
ثم هل سيتطلب الأمر لجان رقابية منبثقة  لمراقبة اللجنة الأولى ... 
وهل سيتطلب الأمر تعيين هيئة مختصة لمراقبة قرارات اللجان إلى أن تصبح وزارة مختصة لها من ميزانية الدولة الكثير ...
أظن ذلك يذكرني بموضوع وزارة الزير ....  :Roll2: 
أعزائي المشكلة مشكلة ضمير ...
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
دمتم بود

----------


## amshendy

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا رديت علي الموضوع اليوم لاني بصراحة شاهدت طابور الخبز او العيش زي ما بتحكوا علي الجزيرة وكان متابعه المراسل حسين عبد الغني ..الصحيح كتير حزنت وتألمت وحكيت في بالي الشعب المصري حزين في حكومته ..الله اكبر وصل الامر لرغيف الخبز..
> مع انه حكاية ارتفاع الاسعار موجودة عند الكل حتي عنا في غزة مع انه تقريبا المحلات والسوبر ماركات فاضي برضوا ارتفاع رهيب بالاسعار لكن بنحكي يمكن عشان الحصار ..
> طيب وانتوا يا المصريين برضوا عندكم حصار
> فك الله قيدكم من حكومتكم ومن كل الحكومات العربية الظالمة


اختى جوهرة فلسطين 

بعد ان كنبت رساله مفتوحة الى اخى سيد و اعتقد انك قراتيها و كانت تثبيتا لاحد اخوتى الغزاوية و كنت احادثه من يومين و بث لى همومه و شجونه من الاوضاع فى غزة  و اردت ان يدرك مانحن فيه فى مصر نتيجة الفساد و سوء اخلاق طبقة من العباد لانى متاكد انه يتابع اخبارى اولا باول كما اتابع اخباره اولا باول و هو لاحظ فى المحادثة الاخيره صمتى و عدم القدره على الشكوى لكنه الان ادرك مدى الخير الذى هو فيه و مدى البؤس الموجود به الشعب المصرى و اعنى بالخير هنا انه يثاب على ماهو فيه 
و ادعو الله ان نثاب نحن ايضا على ما نحن فيه  
و بعد ان كتبت رسالتى خرجت لعمل و امام عينى صوره لاحدى السيدات على قناة الجزيره و هى نشكو انها من الصباح الى الثانية ولم تحصل على رغيف خبز ولديها 5 ابناء 
و الكل يدرك ما ساقوله ان معنى ذلك انها مطالبه بخبز فقط يزيد عن عشرة جنيهات لاطعام ابنائها خبزا فقط  فاذا كان دخل زوجها 600 ستمائة جنيه
و الكل ايضا يدرك ان ستمائة جنيه رقم ربما كبير لعامل  

فماذا تفعل تلك السيدة او ماذا يفعل زوجها البائس يسافر للخارج عساه يحصل على فرصة عمل فيموت غريقا

لا نحن لنا السبق دائما و اتحدى رجال المخابرات و اتحدى اى شخص ان يذكر لى 
 اتحدى جميع الاخوة و الاساتذه الذين يدركون مدى حبى و تقديرى لهم 
وسيكون لى رد عندئذ
ان يذكروا لى عن شخص حاول الهروب من بلد و الدخول الى بلد اخر ليسقط من المكان المخصص لعجلات الطائرة  فوق اراضى فرنسا 
و سابق فى ذلك عمليات الهروب من الشرق الى الغرب ايام الحرب البارده
و ارجو من الجميع ان يوفق و تكون فرصة لتوثيق شهيد الطائرة 
اختى جوهرة فلسطين ادعوكى و ادعو كل الاخوة اعضاء المنتدى فى التقكير مليا فى حالة تلك السيدة لايجاد حل لها 
اشكرك و سلامى لكل اهل فلسطين من النهر الى البحر

----------


## قلم رصاص حر

هو احنا محتاجين ايه عشان نخرج من اللى احنا فيه . فعلا احنا عدد سكانا بيزيد بس مواردنا مش قليلة من موارد طاقة و موارد رسوم جمركية و قناة السويس و موارد الضرائب دى لوحدها كفاية اوى . فعلا السلع سعرها بيزيد بره بس برده الاجور بتزيد فى نسبة و تناسب . والا ايه.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> بعد ان كنبت رساله مفتوحة الى اخى سيد


الأخ الفاضل amshendy
فهمت من فحوى الرسالة المعنونة *برسالة مفتوحة* أنها مفتوحة للجميع وليست للأستاذ الفاضل سيد جعيتم على وجه الخصوص ...
لذا أعتذر لك وللجميع بشدة على تطفلي وفتح الرسالة بل والرد عليها ...
دمت بود 
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
وتصبحون على الخيرات ...

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> كنت مرة بتفرج على برنامج مع بابا بيتكلم عن زيادة الاسعار
> 
> المهم ان كان فيه راجل عمال يقول ان الاسعار دى كده عادى جدا واحنا ماختلفناش كتير عن مقياس الاسعار العالمية 
> 
> فراح واحد من المشاهدين اتصل وقال طب ما احنا اجورنا مش زى الاجور العالمية اللى انت بتقارن اسعارنا بيها
> 
> دى فعلا حقيقة احنا فين من الاجور بتاعة بره احنا دلوقتى المهندس ولا الدكتور بقم مجرد اسماء مراكز لكن مرتباتهم زيهم زى اى موظف حكومة
> 
> كل مادا الاسعار بتزيد ومفيش حل المظاهرات كتير وبرضه مفيش حل والمشكلة انهم بيزيودا فى الاسعار للحاجات اللى منفعش الواحد يستغنى عنها فى حياة اى حد مننا 
> ...


بارك الله فيكِ يا دكتورة . احنا بنشترى بأسعار الخارج ومرتباتنا فى الحضيض . عندك حق دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الحقيقة غلاء الاسعار فى مصر حاجة فوق الوصف 
> 
> مهزلة بكل المقاييس ومفيش حد بيسيطر على حاجة 
> 
> المشكلة مش فى الحديد ولا الاسمنت لان مش بيبنى دلوقتى الا الاثرياء المشكلة فى السلع الاساسية زيت سكر ارز وخلافة 
> 
> زمان كان الغلبان ياكل كشرى دلوقتى حتى الكشرى ميقدرش علية 
> 
> رغم ان مصر فيها خير مش فى بلاد تانية بس السرقة فيها مش فى بلاد تانية 
> ...


نهر الحياة سيستمر تدفقه رغم أنف اللصوص وشلة المنتفعين . بالأمس طلبت من زوجتى حاجة حرشة فأحضرت لى مش وبصل اخضر فأكلت وحمدت الله وقلت لها كل يوم من ده ضحكت وقالت لى كيلو المش بـ 16 جنيه . بس خلاص . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اخى العزيز الاستاذ سيد
> نبض الشارع
> حذرنا من سنوات ومن سنة 80 و فى هذا المنتدى من عامين حذرنا من عمليات السرقة المنظمه  من بيع للبلد ومن سرقات فى البورصة و من شراء و بيع ديون البلد والتى قام بها السيد رئيس المستقبل و شركاؤه و هوجمنا من بعض الاخوه الاعضاء  و اتهمنا بابشع الاتهامات و اخرها من ايام قليله و كان البعض يدافع و يقول اننا نردد كلمات صحف صفراء و لكل هؤلاء قلنا ان الناس تنتحر لعدم وجود وظائف و بسبب وجود الكوسه و لكل هؤلاء قلنا ان الناس بدات تنتحر لعدم وجود رغيف الخبز 
> 
> و لكل هؤلا و للحاكم نقول ..................................................  .... انتبه 
> ونردد كلمة احمد رجب فى نص كلمة                                                 اصحى   .
> 
> 
> http://www.masrawy.com/News/Egypt/Po.../10/bread.aspx


يا صديقى الغالى التحذير من سنين شغال ولكن من  لا يعرفون العيش البلدى ويأكلون حاجات تانية مش سامعين ولا ها يسمعوا . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الصديق العزيز / الأستاذ ابراهيم
اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وأرجو أن نلتقى قريباً .

سأدخل فى الموضوع مباشرة 



> يحدثني الجميع عن الغلاء وأحب أن أتحدث عن الوعي والضمير بين أفراد الشعب العربي عامة والشعب المصري خاصة


...

الوازع الدينى هو الحل لمشكلة تلون الضمائر . المنتفعين شلة ومعروفين ومن السهل وضع اليد عليهم ولكن !!! هناك من ينتفعون منهم وبين غياب ضمير هذا وذاك نكون نحن عامة الشعب مطحونين . القانون له أيادى وبتنفيذه ينضبط كل شىء .




> - لدي عامل بالشركة أجبرني إجباراً أن أتيح له فرصة عمل لدي ويتقاضي 500 جنيه مصري بخلاف التأمين عليه ووجبة الغذاء ومجاملته بالمناسبات ... 
> كان يعمل بوظيفة محصل قبل العمل لدي ، وأصبح العمل عندي ليس به سوى الحفاظ على نظافة المكان والمتابعة التليفونيه حال عدم تواجد أحد المديرين ، وبداية العمل الخاص به الثانية عشر ظهراً حتى الثامنة مساءاً ، ومازاد عن ذلك يُؤجر عليه حسب الأحوال ... 
> أما مايأتيه من رواد المكان كطبيعة بالشعب المصري (البقشيش- علماً أنه يعمل بشركة كمبيوتر وليس مقهى ) فهذا له وأدعو الله له دوماً أن يزيد له برزقه ويبارك به ....
> بدأ بالشهر الأول نشطاً يحاول كسب ثقتي وتجاوز مديروه المباشرين وتوجيهاتهم ، ثم بدأ بعد ذلك بإختراع الجج والمشاوير أثناء وقت العمل .... 
> مثال ذلك أنه يريد الذهاب لأحد المدينين لمطالبته بالدين ويأخذ أكثر من خمس أضعاف الوقت المناسب لما إخترعه وهكذا .... 
> لاأحب الإطاله حيث أنني أضرب مثالاً فقط ومازلت محتفظ للعامل حيث أن رزقه بيد خالقه وأحسب أحيانا أن بعض مايرزقني به المولى الكريم عز وجل يأتي بسبب وجود هذا العامل ....


هذا النموذج موجود ولكن لا ننسى نماذج كثيرة مشرفة تعمل على رفعة المكان الذى تنتمى اليه .

[


> size=4]- نتطرق لنقاط أخرى أود التحدث بها ....[/size]
> - هل تذكر معي إستاذي الكريم وقت دخول الكهرباء لمصر والخوف منها والتظاهر بسببها على أن الحكومة تريد الأذي للشعب بهذا الإختراع .... الكثير من الأمور حدثت على هذا النحو ....
> - أحب رغيف العيش المدعم المليئ بالردة والصحي ويمنعني من الحصول عليه تلك الطوابير من البشر أمام منافذ البيع وأرى بعيني أن كل فرد يأخذ أضعاف كثيره مما يحتاجه وعلمت بعد ذلك أن ذلك الرغيف هو أرخص غذاء للطيور المنزليه الذين يقومون بتربيتها وصناعة العلف الخاص بهم ....


لا أنكر أن بعض الناس يستخدمون رغيف الخبز كغذاء للماشية والطيور . لكن الغالبية العظمى لا تملك إلا رغيف العيش المدعم بكل مساوىء صناعته حتى أن فئات كثيرة تعتمد على الخبز وملعقة السكر فى كوب الشاى لإعطائهم السعر الحرارى اللازم حتى يقوموا بأعمالهم وحرمانهم من الرغيف حرمان لهم من العمل وحرمان لنا من الأيدى العاملة . ناهيك عن اللحم والسمك والخضار فقد اصبح سعرها نار . لا بد من حل يا صديقى وحل جذرى يؤمن للناس متطلبات الحياة الكريمة لهم .




> - قانون الضرائب الجديد والذي لايفهمه العاملين بالضرائب أنفسهم أتراه أفضل أم الحسابات الجزافيه قبل ذلك وتراكم المشاكل ...


- 
طبعاً أفضل ولا يعترض أحد على النجاح ( سمعت أن عمنا بطرس غالى سيظهر بشخصه فى الحملة الإعلانية الخاصة بالرجل المتفوتر )




> أكوام القمامة بالشوارع من يرميها وبأى وقت من اليوم ومسئولية من ؟ ...





> أرى جرارات تجميع القمامة من السكان وأفرادها ينادون بأصوات عاليه ..... زباله ... زباله ... مين عنده زباله .... كمن يشحتون الزبالة لحاجتهم الشديدة لها ...
> وبعد أن تمضى تلك المركبات المتخصصة بتجميع القمامة بقليل أجد أكوام القمامة تراكمت من جديد حتى تأتي المركبات باليوم التالي ولا تخلو الشوارع من القمامة ... هل تجد أن سلوكيات الشعب المصري بها أى نوع من أنواع الوعي ...


فى القاهرة هذه الشركات الأجنبية الخاصة بالنظافة متواجدة بنسب مختلفة حسب أهمية المنطقة وهم يكنسون الشوارع ونحن فى مصر نفضل نظام الزبال التقليدى الذى يصعد للشقق لأخذ القمامة . وقد استعانت بهم هذه الشركات فأصبحنا ندفع الفزيتا مرتين مرة على فاتورة الكهرباء ومرة للزبال . يا صديقى النظافة مطلوبة وديننا يحثنا عليها والسلوك البشرى يحتاج لتعديل بالتوعية وتوفير الإمكانيات وإحكام الضمير كما قلت . فى القاهرة وخاصة فى الأحياء الشعبية ترى صناديق القمامة ممتلئة عن أخرها وألقمامى متناثرة حولها والسبب عدم أنتظام تفريغ الصناديق . نحن فعلاً فى حاجة شديدة لتغيير مسلكنا 

[


> size=4]- أصحاب الصوت العالي والإعتراض على الحكومة والتيارات السياسية والحركات الوطنيه هل تراهم ليسوا أفاقين يبكون على الكرسي طالما هو بعيد وتظهر وحشيتهم وعدم آدميتهم بمجرد الجلوس عليه ...[/size]


يجب أن نفرق بين من يرفع صوته لصالح الوطن والمواطن ومن يعترض لمجردالأعتراض .




> - الدعارة والسرقة وتلك المستجدات على أعرافنا وتقاليدنا هل هى بمعظمها نتيجة عن الحاجة ... 
> وهل للكسل والتواكل فينا أفعال أخرى ويجب أن يكون هناك حديث آخر ...
> - هل يستسهل الناس الحياة ويريدون رغيف العيش وهم نائمون على جنوبهم ....



أرى أننا نظلم شعبنا . لنا أولى أمر سيحاسبهم المولى عنا .




> - بدأت حياتي منذ سنوات ليست كثيرة وكنت لاأملك حد الكفاف حين تزوجت ... وقبل أن أرث من أهلي أى أموال كافحت وسافرت ووقفت على قدمي وأستطعت أكل الكافيار والإستاكوزا دون الحاجة للبكاء باليوم الثاني ....





> هل أعيش بعالم آخر ولاأشعر بما يشعر به من حولي أم أن القول السائد قيراط بخت ولا فدان شطارة سيكون الفيصل في حالتي وفقا لتفكير الشعب المصري ...


بارك الله فيك ورزقك من حلال ومن وسع 




> [هل تجد أستاذي العزيز الحل الذي نبتغيه سيكون في إصلاح الرؤساء أم المرؤسين ... الراعي أم الرعية ....


ب

الإصلاح يجب أن يكون شاملاً 




> صراحة شديدة لاأجد سوى الحيرة والعجب كأجابة منطقية للكثير من الأسئلة ....





> سأعود بمشيئة الله لقراءة جميع المداخلات في محاولة للوصول لحلول أو على الأقل من أجل نقاش بناء ، وأرجو أن لايقوم أحد بإتهامي بالعمالة أو إنتمائي لأى أحزاب حيث أملك عملاً فرديا بنيته بنفسي وليس لدى شراكة مع أحد ، ولااحب العمل السياسي وأجد أن دخولي بالسياسة أو أن أصبح أحد أعضاء المجالس المحلية أو مجلس الشعب سينقص مني الكثير ويقلل من شأني ولن يزيد شيئاً ولاأطمع من الدنيا في أكثر مما وصلت إليه وأدعو الله أن يديم نعمته عليا وويوفقني ويهديني ...


[size=4]
النجاح مطلوب ونحن نشد على يد كل ناجح . 

دمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لى عودة مع السادة المشاركين ولكن انقل لكم أخر اخبار رغيف العيش اليوم الجمعة 14/3/2008 من جريدة الجمهورية 

المحافظون بدأوا التصدي لطوابير الخبز

بدأ المحافظون التصدي لطوابير الخبز تنفيذا لتعليمات د. أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء بإطلاق يد المحافظين في تنفيذ قرار فصل إنتاج الخبز عن توزيعه. 
في الدقهلية تم تخصيص 300 ألف جنيه كقروض لشباب الخريجين لشراء تريسيكلات لتوصيل الخبز إلي المنازل. 
في الإسماعيلية استمرت ظاهرة الطوابير واتهم إبراهيم عبده مدير عام التموين بالمحافظة المواطنين بعدم الوعي. 
في دمياط قرر المحافظ د. محمد البرادعي تخصيص مفتش تموين لكل مخبز ووقف أي مفتش يثبت تواطؤه. 
في قنا قرر المحافظ مجدي أيوب إنشاء 7 مخابز جديدة في الشرقية قرر المحافظ يحيي عبدالمجيد أن يكون الحد الأقصي لكل مواطن 2 جنيه خبزا. 
في السويس تقرر إنشاء 150 كشكا في أماكن التجمعات السكنية لتوزيع الخبز 
في المنوفية أصدر حسن حميدة محافظ المنوفية قرارا بوضع تسعيرة 2.5 جنيه لتوصيل 5 أرغفة و3.5 جنيه لتوصيل من 6 إلي 10 أرغفة و4 جنيهات من 11 إلي 15 رغيفا و5 جنيهات لتوصيل من 16 إلي 20 رغيفا. 
في كفر الشيخ اكتفي المحافظ اللواء صلاح سلامة بالقول إن كفر الشيخ هي التي بدأت تنفيذ التجربة. 
في بورسعيد قرر المحافظ مصطفي كامل مصادرة الخبز المدعم الذي يقوم الزائرون بشراء كميات تجارية منه لبيعه خارج بورسعيد. 
في الوادي الجديد قرر المحافظ أحمد مختار إنشاء أكشاك بجوار كل مخبز علي أن يعمل بها فتيات 
في الغردقة قرر المحافظ بكر الرشيدي توصيل الخبز إلي موظفي الحكومة في أماكن عملهم. 






بعد فشل وزارة مصيلحي في السيطرة علي الأزمة:
10 مجمعات جديدة للخبز بالتعاون مع جهاز الخدمة الوطنية
600 طن دقيق لإنتاج 6 ملايين رغيف يومياً بالقاهرة الكبري

كتب - علاء معتمد وممدوح رمضان:

اضطرت وزارة التضامن الاجتماعي للاستعانة بجهاز الخدمة الوطنية التابع للقوات المسلحة بعد فشلها في السيطرة علي أزمة رغيف الخبز.. اتفقت مع الجهاز علي إنشاء 10 مجمعات جديدة بالقاهرة الكبري لإنتاج 6 ملايين رغيف يوميا بحصة 600 طن. 
قال الوزير د. علي المصيلحي: إن المجمعات الجديدة ستكون ذراعا استراتيجية تتدخل بها الحكومة لحل أزمة الطوابير في المناطق المزدحمة.. واعترف المصيلحي خلال لقائه مساء أمس بأعضاء غرفة التجارة الكندية برئاسة د. فايز عزالدين بتزايد ظاهرة تهريب الدقيق المدعم بسبب ارتفاع أسعار الدقيق الفاخر والقمح في الأسواق العالمية مشيرا إلي أن مشروع فصل إنتاج الخبز عن توزيعه سوف يقضي علي التهريب ويجبر أصحاب المخابز علي إنتاج كامل حصصهم. 

دمتم بخير

----------


## bedo_ic

استاذ سيد  والله الموضوع فعلا صعب وغريب 
يعنى دى مصر اللى بنحبها واحنا فى الغربة بالعكس ده الواحد بيفكر الف مرة قبل ما يرجع مصر تانى
او كفاية يشتغل ويبعت فلوس يعيشوا وخلاص ومش لازم نحلم بمستقبل او نأأمن مستقبل اولادنا
مصر اصبحت رهيبة والشعب المصرى بيحارب فعلا علشان يعييش
تحياتى
بيدووووووووووووو

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> الصديق العزيز / الأستاذ ابراهيم
> اشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وأرجو أن نلتقى قريباً .


أتمنى معك أن ألتقيك قريباً على خير إيها الصديق الغالي ....




> الوازع الدينى هو الحل لمشكلة تلون الضمائر . المنتفعين شلة ومعروفين ومن السهل وضع اليد عليهم ولكن !!! هناك من ينتفعون منهم وبين غياب ضمير هذا وذاك نكون نحن عامة الشعب مطحونين . القانون له أيادى وبتنفيذه ينضبط كل شىء .


المشكلة ياصديقي أن المنتفعين ومتلوني الضمائر لم يصبحوا معروفين وإنتشروا بشكل موحش بجميع الطبقات إبتداءاً من قاعدة الهرم ...
- حاولت مرات كثيرة عندما كانت يدي هى يد القانون بنطاق محدود ولعدد قليل من الشعب المطحون ...
حاولت توفيق الأوضاع والنفوس ، وحل التعارض بين الرغبات ، في محاولات يائسة لإرضاء جميع الأطراف ، وكان الفشل الذريع هو ماجنيته في كل مرة بسبب سلوكيات المجموعة والضغائن وحب إيقاع الغير والإعتراض على سبيل المجاملة والكثير والكثير وأرى أن الأمر يزداد صعوبة مع زيادة عدد المجموعة المطلوب قيادتها ....

وقتها فهمت جيداً أنني بحاجة كبيرة لمساعدة المجموعة تحت قيادتي ... حاولت إخبارهم أن هذا التعارض وتلك المعضلة لايمكن حلها سوى بالتكاتف بين الجميع والدعاء بعد ذلك بالتوفيق .. 
وأن وضع العراقيل والتضارب سيغرق المركب التي تقلنا جميعاً وكان حائط الجهل واقفاً بإصرار عجيب ليجعلنا لا ننجح ولانتفق ولانتكاتف ...
- تخيل معي أحد طوابير رغيف الخبز وأنني وأنت كُلفنا بضرورة التنظيم وإيصال لكل ذي حقُ حقه ...
هل سيكون طابور به بعض المتجاوزين والفهلوية أم طابور به القليل من الملتزمين يجعلنا ننجح أن نجعله طابور ولا يجور أحد على حق غيره أو وقته .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجميع من بالطابور سيكون طبعاً من الشعب المطحون حيث أن البكوات لايقفون بطوابير ...





> هذا النموذج موجود ولكن لا ننسى نماذج كثيرة مشرفة تعمل على رفعة المكان الذى تنتمى اليه .


الحديث هنا عن العامل الذي تحدثت عنه ويجب أن أخبرك أن لهذا العامل بقلبي تقديراً وإحتراماً لمجهوداته وإخلاصه فيما يختص به من أعمال ، وأنه كسب محبتي له بفترة وجيزة جداً ، وأن مايقوم به مما أسلفت يكون بوقت فراغ بالنسبة له ولكن بشكل مبالغ فيه والحلو مايكملش وأعلم ذلك جيداً ... ولو قارنته بالباقين سيحصل على جائزة العامل المثالي أو رجل الشهر ....




> لا أنكر أن بعض الناس يستخدمون رغيف الخبز كغذاء للماشية والطيور . لكن الغالبية العظمى لا تملك إلا رغيف العيش المدعم بكل مساوىء صناعته حتى أن فئات كثيرة تعتمد على الخبز وملعقة السكر فى كوب الشاى لإعطائهم السعر الحرارى اللازم حتى يقوموا بأعمالهم وحرمانهم من الرغيف حرمان لهم من العمل وحرمان لنا من الأيدى العاملة . ناهيك عن اللحم والسمك والخضار فقد اصبح سعرها نار . لا بد من حل يا صديقى وحل جذرى يؤمن للناس متطلبات الحياة الكريمة لهم .


أعلم أن هناك من لايجدون حد الكفاف ولا أتعامي عن ذلك ولكني بكل مرة أجدهم كسالى قليلي الخبرة والتعليم ، جهلاء بمعنى الكلمة .... وحديثي هنا يشمل الحاصلين على درجات الليسانس والبكالوريوس وأحيانا الدكتوراة ... 
أقسم لك أنني أعرف أطباء أقل مايقال عنهم أنهم تجار بالمرض ، وخريجين حاسب آلي لاأعرف أى علوم تلك التي تعلموها أم أنهم كانو يقضون الوقت بالكافتيريا والرحلات ويسترجعون المواد ليلة الإمتحان لتجاوزه فقط ...
... هل وفرت الدولة لعباس العقاد مثلاً تلك الرفاهية التي تجعله ينجح أم أنه كافح لذلك ، والكثير من الأسماء يمكن سردها ولكنهم بالنهاية قلة قليلة لاتتكرر كل يوم وليس هو الوضع الطبيعي بل أنهم الشواذ من الشعب المطحون ...
أليس الرئيس حسني مبارك كان يوماً إنسان عادي ، لم يكن يعرف أنه سيصبح رئيس وان أسرته متواضعة وأنه نجح بعمله كطيار عادى بمبتدأ حياته ... 
- الذي اريد قوله أننا جميعاً من الشعب وليس هناك على وجه البسيطة من لم يواجه أياماً سوداء بلون الليل ....
أرى أن زيادة الأسعار تمثل العرض وليس المرض ...
والحل الجذري لن يكون بتخفيض الأسعار ولكن بالرجوع لأصل المشكلة .... الجهل والوعي والسلوكيات ... لاأنفي تلك الصفات عن الحكومة أتحدث هنا عن الحكومة والمحكومين ، الطاحنين والمطحونين .... 
أعلم انك لن تفهم حديثي على أنه دفاع عن الحكومة أو الباطل وأثق بأنك على علم بأنني لست متواطئاً مع أحد ....





> فى القاهرة هذه الشركات الأجنبية الخاصة بالنظافة متواجدة بنسب مختلفة حسب أهمية المنطقة وهم يكنسون الشوارع ونحن فى مصر نفضل نظام الزبال التقليدى الذى يصعد للشقق لأخذ القمامة . وقد استعانت بهم هذه الشركات فأصبحنا ندفع الفزيتا مرتين مرة على فاتورة الكهرباء ومرة للزبال . يا صديقى النظافة مطلوبة وديننا يحثنا عليها والسلوك البشرى يحتاج لتعديل بالتوعية وتوفير الإمكانيات وإحكام الضمير كما قلت . فى القاهرة وخاصة فى الأحياء الشعبية ترى صناديق القمامة ممتلئة عن أخرها وألقمامى متناثرة حولها والسبب عدم أنتظام تفريغ الصناديق . نحن فعلاً فى حاجة شديدة لتغيير مسلكنا


نعم نحن بأمس الحاجة للفهم وتغيير مسكلنا .....




> يجب أن نفرق بين من يرفع صوته لصالح الوطن والمواطن ومن يعترض لمجردالأعتراض .


وكيف سيتأتي ذلك صديقي العزيز والإنسان متغير .... فهو اليوم صادق وأمين وشديد الوطنية وهو نفسه غداً من سحره الكرسي وتغيرت إهتماماته ورغباته ومبادئه ....




> أرى أننا نظلم شعبنا . لنا أولى أمر سيحاسبهم المولى عنا .


صدقت أستاذي فيما ذكرت ... ولكننا أيضاً نريد أن نحاسبهم نحن الآخرون !....
أشعر أننا يجب أن ندع المُلك للمالك والخلق للخالق ويقوم كلُ منا بدوره بضمير وسيجزى كلُ منا بتقدير العدل الحكم الخبير البصير بالدنيا ولآخرة ....

[quote=سيد جعيتم;979013]
الإصلاح يجب أن يكون شاملاً 
[size=4]
الإصلاح الشامل برأيي سيكون على مستوى الفرد أولاً كما أنني أرى ذلك شبه مستحيل بمجتمعاتنا وأن حائط الجهل سيحول دون ذلك ...

سعدت كثيراً بمناقشتك الهادئة وأسلوبك الجميل ونلتقي على خير قريبا ياصديقي الكريم 
دمت بكل خير
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## amshendy

> يا صديقى الغالى التحذير من سنين شغال ولكن من  لا يعرفون العيش البلدى ويأكلون حاجات تانية مش سامعين ولا ها يسمعوا . اشكرك ودمت بخير




اخى العزيز سيد جعيتم

فعلا التحذير شغال من زمان و لكن التحذير سابقا كان للشعب و الغافلين منه اما الان فان التحذير للطبقة الحاكمه و من يدافعون عنها و يلقون بمسئولية الاموال المنهوبه على الشعب و هى اموال كانت تجعل هذا الشعب من اغنى شعوب العالم و لكن طبقة من الناس مثل لكح و عز و غيرهم كثيرين نهبوها 

حكى لى شخص اثق به تماما بصدقه و مصداقيته ان زميلا له كان يسير بسيارته باحد الشوارع العامه فى منطقة يتجمع بها عمال ينتظرون مقاول او اى شخص يطلب عاملا لاداء عمل يومى لديه و فجاه توقف امام السياره  احدهم و يمسك فاسا ملوحا بها فخاف على الفور و توقف و تقدم الشخص للباب و فتحه و جلس بجواره بعد ان اغلق الباب و اذا به ينفجر باكيا قائلا له هات اتنين جنيه و هنا هدا الشخص وبدا يساله عايزهم ليه قال له انا بقالى ثلاث ايام لا اجد عملا هنا و اقسم له ان بيته ليسس به طعام و انه لا يملك مال فساله طيب هتجيب بيهم ايه فرد عليه عيش و هنا زاد تعاطف الشخص معه 
فاعطاه الشخص عشرة جنيهات و انتظره فاذا به يذهب و يعود بعد ساعات بالخبز  

اعلم ان هناك من سيقول انهم يحصلون على اربعون جنيها او خمسون فى اليوم لكن كم يوما يعملون 

اعلم ان هناك من سيقول ان هذا الشخص اخطا و كان يجب ان يذهب به الى الشرطه 

ارجو اخى سيد الا تتعرض انت او انا لمثل هذا الموقف
و لكنى ادعو الله ان يتعرض اليه هؤلاء و الذين لا يشعرون بالاغلبية من الشعب و معظم الشعب جوعى 
و اجزم اننى غير مخطئ و انها دعوة للخير لهذا البلد

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread92993.html

----------


## الشاعر نور

> كتب - علاء معتمد وممدوح رمضان:
> 
> اضطرت وزارة التضامن الاجتماعي للاستعانة بجهاز الخدمة الوطنية التابع للقوات المسلحة بعد فشلها في السيطرة علي أزمة رغيف الخبز.. اتفقت مع الجهاز علي إنشاء 10 مجمعات جديدة بالقاهرة الكبري لإنتاج 6 ملايين رغيف يوميا بحصة 600 طن. 
> 
> دمتم بخير



فعلا اخي الكريم انا قرات اليوم ان الحكومة استعانت بالجيش للمساعدة في حل ازمة الخبز

----------


## somaaaa

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الموضوع فعلا خطير
بقى خلاص موضوع الساعه
رغيف العيش,,,,,,,اقل حاجة يا ناس
طب كده الناس ممكن ياكلوا ايه

كيلو الارز بقى ب 4 جنيه
والعيس حالته اتدهورت

طب هحكلكوا موقف حصل قدامى
اخوى راح يجيب عيش
لقى عن الفرن خناقه
تتخيلوا ليييييييه

واحدة ست جايه ب 100 جنيه عيش
اللى هو ب 5 قروش ده
وبتبيعه الخمسه اارغفه ب جنيه
عندها حق والله بتقلد الحكومه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا ربنا يسترها معنا وعلينا

----------


## ام غلا

والله يا اخوانى موضوع محزن للغايه
ارتفاع الاسعار وبذات على الناس الغلابه اللى مش موظفين

انا بالغربه الان
ويحزننى ارتفاع الاسعار بمصر
والله يا اخوانى ان الاسعار بالدول الخليجيه ارخص من مصر بكتير
واحمد ربنا انى مش بمصر لو كنت بمصر هيعمل فينا ايه اراتب 
منهم لله اللى كانوا السبب فى ارتفاع الاسعار
يا جماعه لو ارتفع سعر اى شىء تانى هيكون عادى
لكن قوت الشعب  والله حرام

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

ليسمح لى أستاذى الفاضل سيد إبراهيم برد علي من يطالبون بالضمير

هى مقولة من الأثر تقول

إن الله يزع بالسلطان مالا يزع بالقرآن
و مفهوم معناها بالطبع

و لكن السؤال هو:

أين السلطان؟
السلطان يشغلنا بالكرة و بالفن و بمهاترات بين الفنانين و بمشاكل غزة حتى نبتعد عن مأساتنا الأصلية التى لا نريد نحن للأسف أن ننظر إليها

و أعلم مقدما أن هناك هجوما قادما بسبب دخول غزة في الموضوع و لكنها كلمة حق يُراد بها حق و لا تُجافي الحقيقة أبدا

شكرا أستاذى الفاضل

----------


## الشاعر نور

> السلطان يشغلنا بالكرة و بالفن و بمهاترات بين الفنانين و بمشاكل غزة حتى نبتعد عن مأساتنا الأصلية التى لا نريد نحن للأسف أن ننظر إليها



و الله يا أخي الكيميائي صدقت فعلا....
السلطان يشغلنا بالفن و الكورة و الافلام و يبتعد عن حل مشاكلنا الاساسية بمصر و هي البطالة و الاسعار و الاقتصاد....  " تطوير مصر .... تحديث مصر ؟
أخي الكريم ان الدول الاخرى تسبقنا..... للأسف

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> اخى العزيز الاستاذ سيد 
> 
> اردت ان ارسل لكم كاخ  وصديق  عزيز رسالة و رايت ان نكون رسالة مفتوحة لعل البعض يعتبر و يتعظ و يشعر بما حوله
> 
> و يتالم بما يؤلم الناس و يسعد بما يسعدهم
> اخى ربما ظن البعض ممن لم يعيشوا الحياه ان شكوى شخص قد تكون شكوى شخصية  و لكن الشكوى قد تكون رؤية لالام الناس و التاثر بها التاثر بموت شخص عزيز نتيجة ان احدهم نصب عليه و هو فى اخر ايامه و لم يعد قادرا على توفير لقمة العيش لا رغده لابنائه يتاثر بزميل لا يستطيع ان يزوج ابنه او بننته
> فقد ساءلت احد احبائى عن ابنه و هو شخصيه مهذبه و اراه قدوه لابناء جيله فرد عليه والله زى الفل و عال العال و فى الجامعة و بياخد السنه فى سنتين 
> فلما راى ذهولى من الاجابه 
> رد عليه قائلا اهو بياخد مصروفه و بيحب فى الجامعة الدور على اخوه اللى اخد البكالوريوس و مش لاقى شغل وزمايله بيشيلوا طوب و مش عارف اجوزه
> ...


صديقى العزيز / عم شندى
كلنا فى الهم واحد . صدقنى يا أخى الكريم فالسيئة قد عمت علينا جميعاً والغلاء يأكل قوتنا وأولادنا ضحية . زمان فى السبعينات كان يمكن لأحدنا أن يتزوج بمأتين جنيهاً وكانت مبلغ كبير ولكن تدبيرهم كان ممكناً . اليوم شبابنا مظلوم وإذا كان البعض يستطيع أن يوفر لأولاده بعض ما يعينهم على الحياة فإن الغالبية العظمى لا تستطيع ذلك .
مسألة رغيف الخبز حلتها القوات المسلحة وقوات الشرطة بإنشاء مخابز خاصة بهم وياليتنا نتوسع فى هذه التجربة ويمكن الأستعانة بكل التجمعات الكبيرة فى المصانع وحتى السجون لإنشاء مخابز بها يتولى العاملين بهذه الجهات إدارتها . وبهذا يمكن نقلل حجم المشكله لأن الدقيق لن يباع وقتها فى السوق السوداء .
أعلم أنك تقصد الوضع فى البلد ككل وليس مشكلة رغيف الخبز فقط وهاهم السادة مرتدى الياقات العالية يخرجون علينا بحل لمشكلة المرور يتلخص فى إيقاف تشغيل السيارت القديمة .وهكذا فالحل فى رأيهم دائماً على الغلابة ويجب أن يعلموا أن من يمتلك سيارة قديمة دفع فيها كل ما يملك من أجل الحفاظ على كرامة أهل بيته من التزاحم فى المواصلات العامة والتى اصبح سعرها اثنين جنيهاً فى المشوار الواحد.
يا سيدى يمكن للأبن أن يخطب ويقرأ الفاتحة ولكنه يظل محلك سر فلا شقة يمكنه تأجيرها والإيجار الجديد لعنة على الساكن ومساكن الحكومة رغم بعدها وصغر حجمها فهى ليست فى متناول الجميع من جهة السعر أو ( النصيب فى الأختيار ) ّ!!! .
نحن نحتاج لصحوة فى الضمير والعمل بجد على جميع المستويات . على كل إمام أن يمسك بروجى ويضرب نوبة صحيان .كفاية كده . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جريدة الجمهورية السبت 15/3


الرقم "745" لحل أزمة الخبز

أكد المهندس عبد الله بدوي وكيل وزارة التضامن بالجيزة أنه سيتم خلال ابريل المقبل فصل الانتاج عن التوزيع لعدد 745 مخبزاً بلدياً وتم انشاء 745 منفذا علي مستوي المحافظة وشراء 745 تروسيكل لنقل الخبز من المخابز إلي المنفذ وسيتم تعيين 745 عاملا بالاضافة إلي 745 عامل تروسيكل وأجر العامل 180 جنيها شهرياً. 
اضاف ان لكل مخبز سيكون له منفذ توزيع علي بعد 100 متر كحد أقصي ويتم انشاء المنفذ علي نفقة المحافظة أو الوزارة ويتم تحصيل جنيه واحد من كل جوال يتم تصنيعه بالمخبز يوميا. 
أوضح أن هذا المشروع يساعد علي القضاء علي طوابير المخابز.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا رديت علي الموضوع اليوم لاني بصراحة شاهدت طابور الخبز او العيش زي ما بتحكوا علي الجزيرة وكان متابعه المراسل حسين عبد الغني ..الصحيح كتير حزنت وتألمت وحكيت في بالي الشعب المصري حزين في حكومته ..الله اكبر وصل الامر لرغيف الخبز..
> مع انه حكاية ارتفاع الاسعار موجودة عند الكل حتي عنا في غزة مع انه تقريبا المحلات والسوبر ماركات فاضي برضوا ارتفاع رهيب بالاسعار لكن بنحكي يمكن عشان الحصار ..
> طيب وانتوا يا المصريين برضوا عندكم حصار
> فك الله قيدكم من حكومتكم ومن كل الحكومات العربية الظالمة



مرحباً بك أختنا الكريمة جوهرة فلسطين . إرتفاع الأسعار ظاهرة عالمية فعلاً . لكن الحكومة هى ولى أمرنا ومسئولة عن توفير كل ما تستطيع للحفاظ على كرامتنا . اعلم أن الحكومة تحاول بكل ما تملك ولكن المشكلة أكبر من المحاولة . لذا يجب إعادة النظر فى الإسلوب المتبع وفى زيادة الكميات المستوردة من الدقيق وتدعيمها والضرب بيد من حديد على كل منحرف . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> هو احنا محتاجين ايه عشان نخرج من اللى احنا فيه . فعلا احنا عدد سكانا بيزيد بس مواردنا مش قليلة من موارد طاقة و موارد رسوم جمركية و قناة السويس و موارد الضرائب دى لوحدها كفاية اوى . فعلا السلع سعرها بيزيد بره بس برده الاجور بتزيد فى نسبة و تناسب . والا ايه.


متفقين تماماً

----------


## Dragon Shadow

العضو amshendy

عذراً .... الكلام المرسل لا يشعرني بأكثر من السطحية كما قد يشعرني بالحساسية ...




> فعلا التحذير شغال من زمان و لكن التحذير سابقا كان للشعب و الغافلين منه اما الان فان التحذير للطبقة الحاكمه و من يدافعون عنها و يلقون بمسئولية الاموال المنهوبه على الشعب و هى اموال كانت تجعل هذا الشعب من اغنى شعوب العالم و لكن طبقة من الناس مثل لكح و عز و غيرهم كثيرين نهبوها


هل لي أن أعرف من تقصد بمدن يدافعون عن الحكومة ؟؟؟!!! بهذا الموضوع ويلقون بمسئولية الأموال المنهوبة على الشعب .... 
وإن تحول الموضوع بنظرك لموضوع سياسي شامل كعادتك ، فيجب أن أخبرك أنني لاأحب خلط الأوراق ، كما يجب أن أخبرك أنني لاأسمح لأياً كان بالتجاوز ، وأفضل في مثل هذه الحالات الإنسحاب من أى نقاش غير بناء لعدم الدخول بصغائر لاتليق بي ...

تعلمت بين أركان هذا المنتدى أنني يمكنني دحض الرأى وهدمه ولا يمكنني تحويل المناقشات لشكل شخصي وأقوم بتجريح أو إتهام الشخص وليس رأيه .. ومن لايفهم تلك الآليات بالحديث يجب أن لاأدخل معه بحوار إحتراما لنفسي وللمحافظة على مستوى الرقي بالمنتدى ...
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## amshendy

> السادة مرتدى الياقات العالية يخرجون علينا بحل لمشكلة المرور يتلخص فى إيقاف تشغيل السيارت القديمة .وهكذا فالحل فى رأيهم دائماً على الغلابة ويجب أن يعلموا أن من يمتلك سيارة قديمة دفع فيها كل ما يملك من أجل الحفاظ على كرامة أهل بيته من التزاحم فى المواصلات العامة والتى اصبح سعرها اثنين جنيهاً فى المشوار الواحد.


اخى الاستاذ سيد ياريت تقول   عدد السنوات لانى لاحظت حاجات غريبه ان فيه ناس باعت عربيتها البيجو 78 
هل ده صحيح؟

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> ليسمح لى أستاذى الفاضل سيد إبراهيم برد علي من يطالبون بالضمير



الأخ الفاضل the_chemist
لاأظن أن هناك حرجاً من أن تنادي من تحدثه أو تناقشه بإسمه إذا كنت تقصده ، ولن أكون سعيداً أن أجد شخصاً يناديني بكلمة ... ياهذا .... حيث أنادي بها من أريد إستفزازه أو التهكم عليه ...
فإن كنت تقصدني أخي الفاضل فلدي إسم يمكنك أن تخاطبني به كما يمكنني الرد ويمكننا بعد ذلك أن نظل أصدقاء بدون حساسيات ولكل منا رأيه الذي يقتنع به ، أم الأساليب الأخري فقد تولد مشاعر يجب الحذر منها .... وإن كنت لاتقصدني رغم أنني أول من تحدث عن الضمير بموضوع رغيف الخبز فأكون قد تبينت ذلك ولا أترك لك بنفسي أى حساسية ...
كما أنها المرة الأولى التي نلتقي بها بموضوع على ماأذكر ...
تحياتي

----------


## Dragon Shadow

الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ سيد جعيتم ...
إذا كان هذا حال المعارضين وأصحاب الحناجر العالية والكلام المرسل وبتلك الطريقة فلن يكون أمامي سوى التصفيق للحكومة وتذكر المثل " نار الحكومة ولا جنة المعارضة " فإذا كان هذا حالهم من رمي الإتهامات وإلقاء التهم وتجاوز أصول الحديث ومصادرة حق الرأى الآخر ... قبل تسلم مفاتيح الحكم فأنني سأدعو الله بكل فرض ونافلة أن لايهبهم النجاح وأن لايجعل زمام الأمر بأديديهم آللهم آمين ....
أعتذر لك شخصياً على ضرورة إنسحابي من النقاش حيث لاأحب أن يتحول أحد مواضيعك لمعركة بدون طائل ...
تحياتي وتقديري لشخصك الكريم
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع
وعمار يامصر

----------


## القاضى الكبير

فى اول يوليو  سيكون سعر رغيف العيش  اللى عاملين عليه دوشة  ومبيتاكلش  10 قروش ،

 واللى مش عاجبه ياكل جاتوه

مع تحياتى واحترامى

----------


## amshendy

> غزة


اخى الكيماوى اسمح و لمره واحده فقط ان اخرج على عهد قطعته على نفسى لاحد اصدقائنا فى المنتدى

اختلافنا و خلافاتنا معا صدقنى لم تفسد الود من جهتى لك و و اسامحك على كل ماقلته انت فى حقى سابقا و حاليا

و ستثبت لك الايام صحة وجهة نظرى

اشكرك و السلام عليكم و ليس سلاما

----------


## the_chemist

> الأخ الفاضل the_chemist
> لاأظن أن هناك حرجاً من أن تنادي من تحدثه أو تناقشه بإسمه إذا كنت تقصده ، ولن أكون سعيداً أن أجد شخصاً يناديني بكلمة ... ياهذا .... حيث أنادي بها من أريد إستفزازه أو التهكم عليه ...
> فإن كنت تقصدني أخي الفاضل فلدي إسم يمكنك أن تخاطبني به كما يمكنني الرد ويمكننا بعد ذلك أن نظل أصدقاء بدون حساسيات ولكل منا رأيه الذي يقتنع به ، أم الأساليب الأخري فقد تولد مشاعر يجب الحذر منها .... وإن كنت لاتقصدني رغم أنني أول من تحدث عن الضمير بموضوع رغيف الخبز فأكون قد تبينت ذلك ولا أترك لك بنفسي أى حساسية ...
> كما أنها المرة الأولى التي نلتقي بها بموضوع على ماأذكر ...
> تحياتي 
> 
>  [/CENTER]


أخى الفاضل 

لم أكن أخصك بالكلام وحدك و لكنى وجدت الكثبر يتكلم عن الضمير هنا و هناك في مواضيع متعددة و قنوات فضائية و خلافه فأردت أن يكون الحديث عاما و لا أخص به أحدا

و الحمد لله لو كنت أقصد توجيه الحديث إليك فلن أخاف لأننى أملك شجاعتى و فكرى الذى أستطيع به مناظرتك أنت أو غيرك 

و ليس كلامك فيه ما يعيب حتى أوجه لك كلاما مواريا نفسي خلف برافانات و ستائر

فالمطالبة بالضمير لا عيب فيها

أخى الفاضل

لا يوجد بيننا ما يسوء علاقتنا الإلكترونية هذه و أتمنى أن يدوم الود

شكرا لك يا غالى

----------


## the_chemist

> اخى الكيماوى اسمح و لمره واحده فقط ان اخرج على عهد قطعته على نفسى لاحد اصدقائنا فى المنتدى
> 
> اختلافنا و خلافاتنا معا صدقنى لم تفسد الود من جهتى لك و و اسامحك على كل ماقلته انت فى حقى سابقا و حاليا
> 
> و ستثبت لك الايام صحة وجهة نظرى
> 
> اشكرك و السلام عليكم و ليس سلاما


و سأقول لك نفس الكلام برغم عهدى علي نفسي بعدم الرد في جدال عقيم لا يسمع فيه من أتحدث إليه

و الحمد لله كما قلت أملك أدواتى جيدا و عندى من الصبر ما يجعلنى أذيب جبل الجليد لو جلست عليه

و لكنى تمثلت بقول رسول الله "صلي الله عليه و سلم" ما معناه "إن الله عندما غضب علي بنى اسرائيل وضع فيهم الجدل و أخذ منهم حب العمل"
و لا أحب أن يسحبنى أحد لجدال ليس من ورائه طائل

و ما ناديت به كثيرا يا إبن بلدى كان عن قناعة من جهيتين أننا مصريون و ثانيا أننا من المنصورة

و كنت آمل أن تقرأ ردودى في البداية و لكنك كنت تُصم أذنيك أنت و هم

لا أرديد أن يتحول موضوع أستاذنا الفاضل لشخصنة بيننا و عندى الخاص مفتوح منذ اشتراكى بالمنتدى فأهلا بك و بمن يريد الشخصنة

دمت بخير

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> أخى الفاضل 
> 
> 
> لم أكن أخصك بالكلام وحدك و لكنى وجدت الكثبر يتكلم عن الضمير هنا و هناك في مواضيع متعددة و قنوات فضائية و خلافه فأردت أن يكون الحديث عاما و لا أخص به أحدا
> 
> و الحمد لله لو كنت أقصد توجيه الحديث إليك فلن أخاف لأننى أملك شجاعتى و فكرى الذى أستطيع به مناظرتك أنت أو غيرك 
> 
> و ليس كلامك فيه ما يعيب حتى أوجه لك كلاما مواريا نفسي خلف برافانات و ستائر
> 
> ...





أخي الفاضل
ليس لدي الوقت الكافي لمتابعة الفضائيات أو تصفح الجرائد لأعرف أنهم يتحدثون مثلما أتحدث ... وهذا خطئي ... فعذراً ... أنني بهذا الموضوع أيقنت وكما هو  واضح للجميع أنك كنت تخصني بالحديث حيث لم تشير لغير ذلك سوى بمداخلتك هذه ...
أما أدواتك فقد عرفت تماماً أنك تمتلكها وهذا واضح لي أخي الفاضل من حديثك اللين ....كما أنني متابع جيد للمنتدى عندما أكون متواجد وهذا شأنك وبارك الله لك فيما رزقك ...
- مثلك أيضاً أخي الفاضل لايوجد لدى مايسوء علاقتنا الإلكترونية وتأكد أنني بمجرد مغادرتي لصفحات المنتدى أنسى تماماً أصدقائي اللإلكترونيين رغم ان لى الكثير من الأصدقاء الذين تعرفت بهم عن طريق المنتدى وقابلتهم وزرتهم وزاروني وتجاوزت علاقتي بهم الشكل الإلكتروني ...
لاتحمل لي هماً أخي الكريم حيث أستطيع رؤية طريقي بشكل جيد ...
أشكرك على الرد
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## الشاعر نور

يا جماعة أحد اسباب ازمة الخبز ان فيه ناس للأسف بتتاجر فيه..... بتشتري العيش أبو شلن و ترجع تبيعه بربع جنيه و بكده يربحوا .... تجار يقفوا في الطابور على أنهم مواطنين عاديين و يشتروا بكميات ضخمة و يروحوا يبيعوا الرغيف بربع جنيه .....و ده أحد أسرار الزحام على طوابير العيش يومياً...

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> استاذ سيد  والله الموضوع فعلا صعب وغريب 
> يعنى دى مصر اللى بنحبها واحنا فى الغربة بالعكس ده الواحد بيفكر الف مرة قبل ما يرجع مصر تانى
> او كفاية يشتغل ويبعت فلوس يعيشوا وخلاص ومش لازم نحلم بمستقبل او نأأمن مستقبل اولادنا
> مصر اصبحت رهيبة والشعب المصرى بيحارب فعلا علشان يعييش
> تحياتى
> بيدووووووووووووو


الأستاذ الفاضل / بيدو
ارجو أن تكون بخير . مصر هى مصر ولازم نحبها يا بيدو . اللى بيحصل فى مصر من أزمات المسئول عنه هو سوء التخطيط وعدم وضوح النظرة المستقبلية . ترجع بالسلامة وتشرف مصر ودايماً تفتخر بيها . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

عودة مع الصديق العزيز الأستاذ / إبراهيم




> المشكلة ياصديقي أن المنتفعين ومتلوني الضمائر لم يصبحوا معروفين وإنتشروا بشكل موحش بجميع الطبقات إبتداءاً من قاعدة الهرم ...


متلونى الضمائر من القاعدة ضررهم اقل وغالباً يصيبهم وهم شلة المنتفعين الملتفين حول أى مسئول يحب النفاق 




> - حاولت مرات كثيرة عندما كانت يدي هى يد القانون بنطاق محدود ولعدد قليل من الشعب المطحون ...
> حاولت توفيق الأوضاع والنفوس ، وحل التعارض بين الرغبات ، في محاولات يائسة لإرضاء جميع الأطراف ، وكان الفشل الذريع هو ماجنيته في كل مرة بسبب سلوكيات المجموعة والضغائن وحب إيقاع الغير والإعتراض على سبيل المجاملة والكثير والكثير وأرى أن الأمر يزداد صعوبة مع زيادة عدد المجموعة المطلوب قيادتها ....
> 
> وقتها فهمت جيداً أنني بحاجة كبيرة لمساعدة المجموعة تحت قيادتي ... حاولت إخبارهم أن هذا التعارض وتلك المعضلة لايمكن حلها سوى بالتكاتف بين الجميع والدعاء بعد ذلك بالتوفيق .. 
> وأن وضع العراقيل والتضارب سيغرق المركب التي تقلنا جميعاً وكان حائط الجهل واقفاً بإصرار عجيب ليجعلنا لا ننجح ولانتفق ولانتكاتف ...


-

أحييك على الأستمرار فى المحاولة فيد الله مع الجماعة




> تخيل معي أحد طوابير رغيف الخبز وأنني وأنت كُلفنا بضرورة التنظيم وإيصال لكل ذي حقُ حقه ...





> هل سيكون طابور به بعض المتجاوزين والفهلوية أم طابور به القليل من الملتزمين يجعلنا ننجح أن نجعله طابور ولا يجور أحد على حق غيره أو وقته .... ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجميع من بالطابور سيكون طبعاً من الشعب المطحون حيث أن البكوات لايقفون بطوابير ...


يا صديقى هذا أختبار صعب فعندما تكون مسئول عن أقوات الناس مع وجود نقص فلن تستطيع السيطرة ومادمنا نحن المسئولين فكان يجب علينا أولاً أن نوفر القوت حتى لا يتقاتل الناس عليه .




> [أعلم أن هناك من لايجدون حد الكفاف ولا أتعامي عن ذلك ولكني بكل مرة أجدهم كسالى قليلي الخبرة والتعليم ، جهلاء بمعنى الكلمة .... وحديثي هنا يشمل الحاصلين على درجات الليسانس والبكالوريوس وأحيانا الدكتوراة ...




هذه ليست قاعدة عامة والأنسان لا يتعلم كل شىء فى الكتب 




> أقسم لك أنني أعرف أطباء أقل مايقال عنهم أنهم تجار بالمرض ، وخريجين حاسب آلي لاأعرف أى علوم تلك التي تعلموها أم أنهم كانو يقضون الوقت بالكافتيريا والرحلات ويسترجعون المواد ليلة الإمتحان لتجاوزه فقط ...



أتفق معك فى وجود هذه الشريحة




> ... هل وفرت الدولة لعباس العقاد مثلاً تلك الرفاهية التي تجعله ينجح أم أنه كافح لذلك ، والكثير من الأسماء يمكن سردها ولكنهم بالنهاية قلة قليلة لاتتكرر كل يوم وليس هو الوضع الطبيعي بل أنهم الشواذ من الشعب المطحون ...


تتكلم عن عبقرية يا صديقى ولو كنا كلنا عباقرة لكنا كلنا العقاد وطه حسين ولكننا مخلوقين درجات فى كل شىء 




> أليس الرئيس حسني مبارك كان يوماً إنسان عادي ، لم يكن يعرف أنه سيصبح رئيس وان أسرته متواضعة وأنه نجح بعمله كطيار عادى بمبتدأ حياته ...


مازال إنسان عادى ولكنه مثقل بهموم السلطه . أما قصة نجاحه فكل منا يستطيع أن ينجح ويكون رائد فى عمله إذا أخلص ضميره ونظف يده .




> - الذي اريد قوله أننا جميعاً من الشعب وليس هناك على وجه البسيطة من لم يواجه أياماً سوداء بلون الليل ....
> أرى أن زيادة الأسعار تمثل العرض وليس المرض ...
> والحل الجذري لن يكون بتخفيض الأسعار ولكن بالرجوع لأصل المشكلة .... الجهل والوعي والسلوكيات ... لاأنفي تلك الصفات عن الحكومة أتحدث هنا عن الحكومة والمحكومين ، الطاحنين والمطحونين ....


[size=4]
حل المشكلة بزيادة الأجور وتوفير السلع والحياة الكريمة وهذه مسئولية الحكومة .

اشكرك يا صديقى وسعيد بالمناقشة . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صديقى العزيز / عم شندى



> فعلا التحذير شغال من زمان و لكن التحذير سابقا كان للشعب و الغافلين منه اما الان فان التحذير للطبقة الحاكمه و من يدافعون عنها و يلقون بمسئولية الاموال المنهوبه على الشعب و هى اموال كانت تجعل هذا الشعب من اغنى شعوب العالم و لكن طبقة من الناس مثل لكح و عز و غيرهم كثيرين نهبوها


أتفق معك فى وجود لصوص يسرقون أموال الشعب ولكن أيضاً يوجد شرفاء . وعلى المسئولين إحضار الناهبين الهاربين للخارج بالأنتربول أو بأى وسيلة ومحاسبة المسئول عن خروجهم من البلد




> حكى لى شخص اثق به تماما بصدقه و مصداقيته ان زميلا له كان يسير بسيارته باحد الشوارع العامه فى منطقة يتجمع بها عمال ينتظرون مقاول او اى شخص يطلب عاملا لاداء عمل يومى لديه و فجاه توقف امام السياره  احدهم و يمسك فاسا ملوحا بها فخاف على الفور و توقف و تقدم الشخص للباب و فتحه و جلس بجواره بعد ان اغلق الباب و اذا به ينفجر باكيا قائلا له هات اتنين جنيه و هنا هدا الشخص وبدا يساله عايزهم ليه قال له انا بقالى ثلاث ايام لا اجد عملا هنا و اقسم له ان بيته ليسس به طعام و انه لا يملك مال فساله طيب هتجيب بيهم ايه فرد عليه عيش و هنا زاد تعاطف الشخص معه 
> فاعطاه الشخص عشرة جنيهات و انتظره فاذا به يذهب و يعود بعد ساعات بالخبز


هذه فئة مطحون ونراهم كثيراً جالسين فى أماكن معروفة ويضع كل منهم أدواته وأحياناً أراهم وأنا ذاهب لعملى وعند عودتى أرى نفس الوجوه فى نفس المشد . ويكفى أن تقف بسيارتك وتطلب عاملاً منهم فيبدأ التجمهر وقد ينتهى بينهم بقتال فكل منهم له بيت وأولاد أفواههم مفتوحه 




> اعلم ان هناك من سيقول انهم يحصلون على اربعون جنيها او خمسون فى اليوم لكن كم يوما يعملون


أوافقك



> اعلم ان هناك من سيقول ان هذا الشخص اخطا و كان يجب ان يذهب به الى الشرطه


ولو أن الأسلوب الذى أتبعه الرجل خاطىء إلا أن صديقك كان إنسان وتصرف واضع أمامه وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى فقط وأحييه 

اشكرك يا صديقى ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> الموضوع فعلا خطير
> بقى خلاص موضوع الساعه
> رغيف العيش,,,,,,,اقل حاجة يا ناس
> طب كده الناس ممكن ياكلوا ايه
> 
> كيلو الارز بقى ب 4 جنيه
> والعيس حالته اتدهورت
> ...


اشكرك على مشاركتك . هذه المرأة من أغنياء الحرب فقد ركبت الموجه وأستغلت حاجة اللناس ويساعدها على ذلك اصحاب المخابز . كان الله فى عوننا دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> والله يا اخوانى موضوع محزن للغايه
> ارتفاع الاسعار وبذات على الناس الغلابه اللى مش موظفين
> 
> انا بالغربه الان
> ويحزننى ارتفاع الاسعار بمصر
> والله يا اخوانى ان الاسعار بالدول الخليجيه ارخص من مصر بكتير
> واحمد ربنا انى مش بمصر لو كنت بمصر هيعمل فينا ايه اراتب 
> منهم لله اللى كانوا السبب فى ارتفاع الاسعار
> يا جماعه لو ارتفع سعر اى شىء تانى هيكون عادى
> لكن قوت الشعب  والله حرام


الأخت الفاضلة أم غلا
مرحباً بك . أرتفاع الأسعار يؤثر على الجميع . الموظفين غلابة يا أم غلا . ندعوا الله أن يرفع عنا بلاء غلو الأسعار . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إلى جميع أخوانى الذين بينهم أختلاف فى الرأى . ما رأيكم أن يأخذ كل منا قضمه من الرغيف ويبقى عيش وملح 

دمتم بخير وود متصل

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> فى اول يوليو  سيكون سعر رغيف العيش  اللى عاملين عليه دوشة  ومبيتاكلش  10 قروش ،
> 
>  واللى مش عاجبه ياكل جاتوه
> 
> مع تحياتى واحترامى


مرحباً يا سيادة القاضى . جاتوه مره واحده . ربنا يسلم ويفضل الرغيف بشلن , دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخر أخبار رغيف العيش من جريدة الأهرام الصادرة اليوم 17/3/2008


  44296 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مارس 17 ‏9 من ربيع الأول 1429 هـ الأثنين 





  مبارك يكلف جهاز الخدمة الوطنية ووزارة الداخلية
بإنهاء أزمة إنتاج رغيف الخبز
في اجتماعين للرئيس حضرهما رئيس مجلس الوزراء
ضرورة فصل إنتاج الخبز عن التوزيع في أسرع وقت بجميع المحافظات
ارتفاع أسعار السلع عالميا ينبغي ألا يمس محدودي الدخل
المواءمة بين منظومة التعليم والاحتياجات الحقيقية لسوق العمل


الرئيس حسنى مبارك خلال الاجتماع الذى عقده أمس لبحث سبل السيطرة على أسعار السلع 


في اجتماعين وزاريين حضرهما رئيس مجلس الوزراء أمس‏,‏ كلف الرئيس حسني مبارك جهاز الخدمة الوطنية للقوات المسلحة‏,‏ ووزارة الداخلية‏,‏ بالتدخل في إنتاج رغيف الخبز للمساعدة في إنهاء الأزمة‏.‏

وشدد علي ضرورة أن يتاح رغيف الخبز لكل المصريين‏,‏ وأن تختفي ظاهرة الطوابير للحصول عليه‏,‏ وطلب ضرورة فصل الإنتاج عن التوزيع في أسرع وقت ممكن بجميع المحافظات‏,‏ موضحا أن هذا الفصل هو الطريق للقضاء علي تهريب الدقيق المدعم الذي يحقق أرباحا طائلة للمستفيدين من هذا التهريب‏.‏

وأشار إلي أنه ـ علي سبيل المثال ـ فإن سعر المائة كيلو جرام من الدقيق المدعوم رسميا الذي يسلم للمخابز بــ‏16‏ جنيها فقط‏,‏ يباع بــ‏260‏ جنيها عن طريق التهريب‏.‏

وأكد الرئيس مبارك مسئولية الحكومة‏,‏ والمحافظين باعتبار أنهم الأكثر دراية بأوضاع محافظاتهم‏.‏

وطلب الرئيس مبارك ألا تمس أزمة غلاء الأسعار عالميا محدودي الدخل‏,‏ مؤكدا أنه تمت زيادة الاعتمادات المالية للدعم‏,‏ وأن المشكلة مشكلة إدارة ورقابة ومحاسبة‏.‏

وصرح السفير سليمان عواد‏,‏ المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية‏,‏ عقب الاجتماعين‏,‏ بأنه تم في الاجتماع الثاني استعراض الدراسات التي قامت بها لجنة مشتركة من وزارتي التربية والتعليم‏,‏ والتعليم العالي‏,‏ بالتنسيق مع وزارتي القوي العاملة‏,‏ والتجارة والصناعة‏,‏ وغيرها من الوزارات ذات الصلة‏,‏ من أجل الإعداد الجيد للمؤتمر القومي لتطوير منظومة التعليم‏,‏ الذي سيعقد في أبريل المقبل‏.‏

وقال‏:‏ إن الرئيس مبارك أكد أهمية المواءمة بين منظومة التعليم وتطويرها‏,‏ وبين الاحتياجات الحقيقية لسوق العمل‏,‏ مشيرا إلي أن هناك تخصصات مطلوبة لا تجد من يشغلها‏,‏ وتخصصات غير مطلوبة تضيف أعدادا من الخريجين كل عام لا يجدون فرصا سريعة وملائمة للعمل‏.‏ 

 وهذا خبر أخر عن السيطره على الأسعار بصفة عامة


  44296 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مارس 17 ‏9 من ربيع الأول 1429 هـ الأثنين 





  مبارك يبحث في اجتماعين وزاريين
كيفية السيطرة علي أسعار السلع وتطوير منظومة التعليم
الرئيس يؤكد ضرورة إتاحة رغيف الخبز لكل المصريين واختفاء ظاهرة الطوابير
الاحتياطيات النقدية بالبنك المركزي تكفي لاستيراد حاجة مصر من السلع الغذائية
متابعة‏:‏ محمد أمين المصري 

الرئيس حسنى مبارك خلال الاجتماع الذى خصصه أمس للإعداد المؤتمر القومى لتطوير منظومة التعليم 

في إطار سلسلة الاجتماعات المستمرة التي يعقدها الرئيس حسني مبارك مع جميع المجموعات الوزارية لمتابعة اداء الحكومة‏..‏ عقد الرئيس أمس اجتماعين وزاريين حضرهما الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء وعدد من الوزراء‏..‏ وركز الاجتماع الأول علي بحث كل ما يتعلق بالسيطرة علي أسعار السلع الغذائية الاساسية ورغيف العيش علي وجه الخصوص في السوق المصرية‏,‏ وخصص الاجتماع الثاني لاستعراض الاعداد للمؤتمر القومي حول تطوير منظومة التعليم المزمع عقده في ابريل المقبل‏.‏

وشدد الرئيس مبارك خلال الاجتماعين علي ضرورة ان يتاح رغيف الخبز لكل المصريين وان تختفي ظاهرة طوابير رغيف العيش‏,‏ وضرورة فصل الانتاج عن التوزيع في القاهرة وجميع المحافظات وفي اسرع وقت ممكن‏,‏ وكلف الرئيس جهاز الخدمة الوطنية للقوات المسلحة وكذلك وزارة الداخلية بالتدخل في انتاج رغيف الخبز للمساعدة في التغلب علي هذه المشكلة‏,‏ وطلب الرئيس بالا تمس ازمة غلاء الاسعار عالميا محدودي الدخل‏,‏ مؤكدا انه تم زيادة الاعتمادات المالية للدعم‏.‏

وطالب الرئيس بزيادة منافذ التوزيع وفصل الانتاج عن التوزيع وتعميم التجربة التي طبقت في سبع محافظات في بقية المحافظات وباسرع وقت ممكن‏,‏ وشدد الرئيس علي مسئولية الحكومة من خلال وزارة الداخلية ومباحث التموين باحكام الرقابة والمحاسبة علي عمليات التهريب التي يشجع عليها الفارق الكبير في الأسعار‏.‏

كما شدد الرئيس مبارك علي أهمية الاعداد الجيد للمؤتمر القومي لتطوير منظومة التعليم‏,‏ وان تحقق الدراسات الخاصة بالمؤتمر المواءمة بين منظومة التعليم وتطويرها وبين الاحتياجات الحقيقية لسوق العمل‏.‏

وصرح السفير سليمان عواد المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية عقب الاجتماعين‏,‏ بأنه بالنسبة للاجتماع الأول فقد استمع الرئيس مبارك لتقرير من رئيس الوزراء والوزراء المختصين خاصة وزير التضامن‏,‏ وتضمن التقرير جانبين‏,‏ الأول هو الظاهرة العالمية لارتفاع اسعار السلع الغذائية لاسباب عديدة منها ارتفاع اسعار البترول وتكلفة الشحن‏,‏ وجاء بالتقرير ان ارتفاع هذه السلع يأتي نتيجة لاستخدام بعضها أو العديد منها مثل القمح وقصب السكر والذرة في استخراج الوقود الحيوي مثل الايثانول بعد ارتفاع أسعار البترول‏.‏

واضاف عواد ان الرئيس مبارك ذكر رغم ان هذه الظاهرة عالمية‏,‏ إلا انها لاينبغي ان تمس حياة المواطن المصري خاصة الفئات محدودة الدخل‏..‏ لان الاحتياطيات النقدية بالبنك المركزي المصري ارتفعت إلي مستوي لم تصل إليه من قبل وتكفي لاستيراد حاجة مصر من السلع الغذائية‏,‏ كما ان مخصصات الدعم تم زيادتها ومتوافرة وكذلك تم الاستيراد وزيادته‏,‏ وتساءل الرئيس‏:‏ اين المشكلة اذا؟ واردف قائلا‏:‏ فلو كانت المشكلة في الانتاج‏,‏ فلابد من زيادته‏..‏ ولو كانت المشكلة في التوزيع‏,‏ فلابد من زيادة المنافذ‏,‏ وأكد الرئيس ان مسألة فصل الانتاج عن التوزيع قد تأخرت‏,‏ وانه يجب تعميم التجربة التي طبقت في سبع محافظات حتي الآن‏,‏ في بقية المحافظات وباسرع وقت ممكن‏.‏

وعندما تحدث رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير التضامن الاجتماعي حول خطة الحكومة لفصل الانتاج عن التوزيع في محافظات مصر خلال‏3‏ أشهر‏,‏ ذكر الرئيس مبارك ان هذه الفترة اطول مما يتطلع اليه‏,‏ وانه يتطلع إلي اختفاء طوابير رغيف الخبز‏.‏

وأشار الرئيس مبارك في هذا الصدد إلي ضرورة الاستعانة بجهاز الخدمة الوطنية للقوات المسلحة والمخابز التابعة لوزارة الداخلية‏,‏ وأكد الرئيس ان الاعتمادات المالية تم تخصيصها لزيادة الدعم‏,‏ وبالتالي فان المشكلة هي مشكلة إدارة ورقابة ومحاسبة‏,‏ وذكر الرئيس مبارك ان فصل الانتاج عن التوزيع هو الطريق للقضاء علي تهريب الدقيق المدعم الذي يحقق ارباحا طائلة للمستفيدين من هذا التهريب‏,‏ وأشار إلي انه ـ علي سبيل المثال ـ فان سعر المائة كيلو من الدقيق المدعوم رسميا الذي يسلم للمخابز بـ‏16‏ جنيها فقط‏,‏ يباع بـ‏260‏ جنيها عن طريق التهريب‏.‏

وهنا ذكر وزير التضامن ان الفارق السعري يعطي ارباحا علي حساب الدعم والمستهلك والمواطن المصري محدود الدخل تقدر سنويا بـ‏70‏ الف جنيه لكل مائة كيلو جرام يتم تهريبها‏,‏ اي ان عشرة اجولة تحقق‏700‏ الف جنيه للمهرب علي مدار السنة‏.‏

وأكد الرئيس مبارك ان هذا الفارق الضخم بين هذه الارباح غير المشروعة وبين الارباح التي يحققها المخبز اذا ما تم الالتزام بانتاج المائة كيلو من الدقيق المدعم وتبلغ عشرة جنيهات فقط‏,‏ فان ذلك يمثل دعوة مفتوحة للفساد والسرقة والتهريب‏,‏ وشدد الرئيس مرة أخري علي مسئولية الحكومة ـ وهي تضامنية ـ تتضمن اتخاذ إجراءات تكفل الاسراع بفصل الانتاج عن التوزيع وزيادة الانتاج ما دامت مخصصاته متوافرة والاستيراد يتم‏,‏ والقمح والدقيق متوافران وزيادة منافذ التوزيع بجانب دور اخر تقوم به الحكومة من خلال وزارة الداخلية ومباحث التموين باحكام الرقابة والمحاسبة علي عمليات التهريب التي يشجع عليها الفارق الكبير في الأسعار‏.‏

وشدد الرئيس مبارك علي المسئولية الكاملة للحكومة ودور المحافظين باعتبار ان المحافظين هم الأكثر دراية باوضاع محافظاتهم وسبل معالجة هذا الموضوع المهم علي مستوي المحليات‏.‏

وأشار السفير سليمان عواد إلي الاجتماع الثاني الذي عقده الرئيس مبارك‏,‏ حيث تم التطرق خلاله إلي الدراسات التي قامت بها لجنة مشتركة من وزارتي التربية والتعليم والتعليم العالي بالتنسيق مع وزارتي القوي العاملة والتجارة والصناعة وغيرها من الوزارات ذات الصلة‏,‏ من اجل الاعداد الجيد للمؤتمر القومي لتطوير منظومة التعليم الذي سيعقد في ابريل المقبل‏.‏

وشدد الرئيس علي عدد من النقاط‏,‏ اولها ان تأتي هذه الدراسات محققة ومستهدفة في المقام الأول تحقيق المواءمة بين منظومة التعليم وتطويرها وبين الاحتياجات الحقيقة لسوق العمل‏,‏ حيث ان هناك تخصصات مطلوبة لاتجد من يشغلها‏..‏ وهناك تخصصات غير مطلوبة تضيف اعدادا من الخريجين كل عام لايجدون فرصا سريعة مواتية وملائمة للعمل‏.‏

كما شدد الرئيس مبارك علي أهمية ان تأتي اي توصيات تطرح امام المؤتمر لتخفيف العبء وليس زيادته علي الطلاب واسرهم‏..‏ وشدد ايضا علي ضرورة الا يتخذ المؤتمر اي توصيات لتطوير منظومة التعليم قبل الجامعي والجامعي وتحقيق المواءمة بين التعليم وسوق العمل‏,‏ إلا بعد نقاش مفصل يستعين بالتجارب الناجحة للدول التي طورت من منظومة التعليم‏,‏ وإلا تأتي الحكومة بوزاراتها المختلفة إلي المؤتمر بخطط سابقة التجهيز‏,‏ ولابد أن يخرج المؤتمر بتوصيات تكون محلا لنقاش مستفيض يحقق الغرض الذي دعا الرئيس مبارك من أجله إلي عقد هذا المؤتمر القومي لتطوير التعليم‏.‏

وكان الرئيس مبارك قد عقد اجتماعين بمقر رئاسة الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة‏,‏ حضر الاجتماع الأول د‏.‏ أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء ود‏.‏يوسف بطرس غالي وزير المالية وحبيب العادلي وزير الداخلية والمهندس سامح فهمي وزير البترول والثروة المعدنية ود‏.‏ محمود محيي الدين وزير الاستثمار والمهندس أحمد المغربي وزير الاسكان والمرافق والمجتمعات العمرانية والمهندس رشيد محمد رشيد وزير التجارة والصناعة ود‏.‏ علي مصيلحي وزير التضامن الاجتماعي واللواء محمد عبدالسلام المحجوب وزير التنمية المحلية ود‏.‏ زكريا عزمي رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية‏.‏

وحضر الاجتماع الثاني د‏.‏ احمد نظيف والمشير حسين طنطاوي وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربي د‏.‏ أحمد درويش وزير التنمية الإدارية والمهندس احمد المغربي ود‏.‏يسري الجمل وزير التربية والتعليم ود‏.‏ هاني هلال وزير التعليم العالي والدولة للبحث العلمي ود‏.‏ حاتم الجبلي وزير الصحة والسكان وعائشة عبدالهادي وزيرة القوي العاملة والتدريب ود‏.‏ زكريا عزمي‏.‏

----------


## القاضى الكبير

ياعزيزى / ســــــــــيد 

ده " ســيم "  بين الريس و الحكومة 

 أول  مايقول " لا مساس  بمحدودى الدخل "  تلاقى الاسعار  ولعت 

والكلام ده  موش من عندى ،، ده  قاله الفاجومى "الشاعر  احمد فؤاد نجم" على قناة المحور فى برنامج 90 دقيقة 

فى ليلة رأس السنة ،،   حاول تجيب البرنامج وتتأكد ،، خلاص  ماعدش فية محدودى الدخل  بقم مهدودى الحيل فى الجرى ورا

 رغيف العيش وزحمة الطوابير والنشل والسرقة ، اللى اصبح عينى عينك ..

تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتى

----------


## amshendy

مشكلة الخبز طلعت مش عدم توافره لا دى طلعت ان الناس بتتجمع على مكان واحد 
طلع الحل ان الناس متتجمعش امام المخابز يروحو عند الاكشاك و ابقى قابلنى لو شافو عيش

سؤال نفسى حد يقول لى ان ازمة الخبز انتهت فى مدينته

----------


## amshendy

> .‏


اعتقد ان الصورة حلوه

----------


## amshendy

> [ [/img]


ايام السادات كانت الطوابير على فراخ الجمعية و السمك و اللحمة 
اما فى عهد مبارك  الطوابير على رغيف العيش

----------


## amshendy

http://www.alwafd.org/v3/News/NewsDe...4469aa5aaa2289

----------


## سيد جعيتم

إذاً يا سادة نحن فى مصر نعانى من مرض مزمن أسمه الطوابير . وقد يكون هذا الإزمان الطوابيرى من أيام الفراعنة وتحديداً من عصر سيدنا يوسف أيام الجفاف وقلة الغلة !! .
من يومين كنا ثلاثة اصحاب نقف على رصيف مش عريض فأضطرينا نقف خلف بعضنا وكلها خمسة دقائق إلا والطابور أستطال فسألت بتاع ايه الطابور ده قالوا يمكن طابور لتفريق العيش فقلت كده أنا أول واحد ولم ابارح مكانى .,
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## amshendy

> الطابور أستطال فسألت بتاع ايه الطابور ده قالوا يمكن طابور لتفريق العيش فقلت كده أنا أول واحد ولم ابارح مكانى .,
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير


اخى الاستاذ سيد ممكن تحجز لى مكان وراك فى الطابور انا نازل اهو.............

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الحجز برغفين يا عم شندى . موافق احجز لك . لو اتاخرت يبقى بتلات ترغفه . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

أخر اخبار الرغيف 
بالأمس كنت أمر أمام فرن عيش بجوار منزلى فلفت نظرى عدم وجود طوابير فأقتربت من المخبز ووجدته مغلقاً بالشمع الأحمر لضبط مخزن سرى يخزن فيه صاحب المخبز الدقيق يعنى من المتاجرين بأقوات الشعب . وكانت لى ملاحظتان :
الأولى : تعاطف بعض الناس مع صاحب المخبز مع أنه يستحق ما حدث له .
الثانية : كنت افضل القبض على صاحب المخبز وترك المخبز مفتوحاً تحت الرقابة حتى لا تتأثر كمية الخبز الموزعة فى المنطقة .

عموماً يوجد تحسن الأن فى توافر كمية الخبز بفضل الرقابة وبفضل تعاون الجيش والشرطة فى إمداد السوق بالخبز من أنتاج مخابزهم وأن كان الخبز المنتج لديهم يحتاج لتحسين فى الخبيز .
والأن هذه الأخبار من جريدة الأهرام 
44303 ‏السنة 132-العدد 2008 مارس 24 ‏16من ربيع الأول 1429 هـ الأثنين 
نظيف و‏5‏ وزراء في محافظة قنا‏:‏
الحكومة ملتزمة بتنفيذ توجيهات الرئيس مبارك لرفع المعاناة عن المواطنين
توصيل الغاز الطبيعي لمحافظات الصعيد نهاية
العام المقبل وتهيئة البنية الأساسية لجذب الاستثمارات
قنا ـ من أسامة الهواري‏:‏ 
أكد الدكتور أحمد نظيف‏,‏ رئيس مجلس الوزراء‏,‏ أن الحكومة تنفذ تكليفات الرئيس حسني مبارك بكل دقة لإنهاء أزمة رغيف الخبز‏,‏ والقضاء علي ظاهرة الطوابير خلال الأسابيع القليلة المقبلة‏,‏ وذلك عقب الانتهاء من مشروع فصل الانتاج عن التوزيع الذي يجري تنفيذه بجميع المحافظات‏.‏ وقال رئيس مجلس الوزراء ـ في تصريحات للصحفيين عقب قيامه بجولة بمحافظة قنا أمس ـ إن هناك مجموعة من الإجراءات تتخذ لضمان القضاء علي أزمة الطوابير‏,‏ منها توفير منافذ جديدة لبيع الخبز ومراقبة المخابز واتخاذ إجراءات مشددة لمنع التلاعب في حصص الدقيق وبيعها في السوق السوداء‏.‏

وذكر رئيس مجلس الوزراءأن زيارته لمحافظة قنا تأتي في إطار متابعة وضع الخدمات المقدمة للمواطنين بشكل عام‏,‏ ومنها موضوع رغيف الخبز‏,‏ حيث افتتح مخبزا آليا تابعا للمحافظة بطاقة‏25‏ ألف رغيف يوميا‏.‏ وأكد الدكتور نظيف اهتمام الرئيس مبارك البالغ بتنمية الصعيد والتي أصبحت حقيقة واقعية وملموسة من خلال المشروعات التنموية التي يتم تنفيذها بصعيد مصر‏,‏ مشيرا الي الجهود التي قامت بها الحكومة في تهيئة البنية الأساسية والمرافق من طرق وطاقة وكهرباء وصرف صحي ومياه لجذب الاستثمارات‏,‏ بهدف توفير المزيد من فرص العمل للشباب وتحسين الأحوال المعيشية لأبناء الصعيد‏.‏ وقال‏:‏ إن الغاز الطبيعي سيصل الي أقصي صعيد مصر نهاية العام المقبل‏,‏ مما سيكون له أبلغ الأثر علي تنمية الصعيد‏.‏ وأكد رئيس مجلس الوزراء‏,‏ في تصريحاته‏,‏ اهتمام الحكومة البالغ بتطوير السياسة الزراعية التي أصبحت ضرورة حتمية لمواجهة متغيرات العصر مشيرا إلي أنه ستتم دراسة ومراجعة أسعار الأسمدة والقصب بما يحقق مصلحة الفلاح‏.‏ وقد رافق رئيس مجلس الوزراء خلال الجولة الفنان فاروق حسني وزير الثقافة والمهندس أحمد المغربي وزير الاسكان والمرافق والسيد زهير جرانة وزير السياحة

والدكتور يسري الجمل وزير التربية والتعليم والسيد مجدي أيوب محافظ قنا والدكتور زاهي حواس رئيس المجلس الأعلي للآثار‏,‏ حيث افتتح عددا من المشروعات الانتاجية والخدمية في اطار احتفالات محافظة قنا بعيدها القومي‏,‏ وذلك بإجمالي استثمارات بلغت‏350‏ مليون جنيه وشملت افتتاح مدرسة المسيد الابتدائية والتي تضم‏12‏ فصلا ابتدائيا وفصلين لرياض الأطفال بتكلفة‏1,8‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ حيث استمع الي شرح تفصيلي من الدكتور يسري الجمل وزير التربية والتعليم للخطة الشاملة لهيئة الأبنية التعليمية علي مستوي الجمهورية‏,‏ وما تم تحقيقه في ضوء البرنامج الانتخابي للرئيس مبارك والذي يستهدف انشاء‏2400‏ فصل بمحافظة قنا وحدها‏.‏ وقال وزير التربية والتعليم‏:‏ إن محافظة قنا حققت‏130%‏ من المستهدف بزيادة قدرها‏30%‏ حيث سيتم الانتهاء من إنشاء‏1500‏ فصل بنهاية شهر أغسطس المقبل‏.‏ كما افتتح رئيس مجلس الوزراء أول معمل مركزي لتحليل مياه الشرب بشركة مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي بقنا والذي بلغت تكلفته‏7,5‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ كما أعطي إشارة البدء لتشغيل‏4‏ معامل فرعية بلغت تكلفتها‏5‏ ملايين جنيه لكل من مراكز أبوتشت والوقف وقنا القديمة ونقادة‏.‏

واستمع رئيس مجلس الوزراء الي شرح تفصيلي من المهندس أحمد المغربي وزير الاسكان والمرافق حول مشروعات مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي التي تقوم بها الوزارة علي مستوي الجمهورية بمعدلات تتفوق علي المخطط الزمني المحدد لها‏.‏ وقام وزير الاسكان بعرض ملخص للخطة العاجلة لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحي بمحافظة قنا والتي تبلغ تكلفتها‏195‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ وتنتهي في نهاية شهر يونيو المقبل وتضيف‏300‏ ألف متر مكعب من المياه يوميا‏.‏ كما تفقد الدكتور نظيف توسعات محطة مياه الصالحية‏,‏ والتي تبلغ تكلفة إنشائها‏70‏ مليون جنيه وتضخ‏51‏ ألف متر مكعب يوميا‏,‏ وطالب رئيس مجلس الوزراء بمراقبة الجودة من داخل الشركة بصفة دورية‏.‏ وفي إطار متابعته لتنفيذ برنامج فصل الخبز عن التوزيع‏,‏ افتتح د‏.‏ أحمد نظيف ومحافظ قنا مخبزا آليا لانتاج الخبز بلغت تكلفته نحو مليوني جنيه ويسهم في توفير الخبز لأهالي شرق قنا واطمأن من المواطنين علي توافر الخبز وجودة الانتاج‏.‏

وافتتح رئيس مجلس الوزراء‏,‏ أعمال التطوير التي تشهدها ساحة معبد دندرة الأثري والتي تضم‏14‏ بازارا سياحيا وتبلغ تكلفة التطويرات‏17‏ مليون جنيه‏,‏ من جانبه‏,‏ أكد اللواء مجدي أيوب محافظ قنا في تصريح خاص لـ الأهرام أن المشروعات الجديدة سوف تسهم في تحسين المستوي الخدمي‏,‏ وتلبي احتياجات المواطنين داخل المحافظة‏,‏ وقال إنه تم إعداد مخطط شامل خاص بالعملية الاستثمارية بالمنطقتين الصناعيتين تمهيدا لرفعهما لرئيس مجلس الوزراء بهدف جذب الاستثمارات وتوفير فرص عمل للشباب‏.‏ 


وخبر أخر
الشريف في اجتماعه بأمانة التدريب بالحزب الوطني‏:‏
الرئيس مبارك تدخل لوضع مسئوليات
علي المحافظين لفصل إنتاج الخبز عن التوزيع
إصرار الحزب والحكومة علي مواجهة الغلاء
وضبط الأسواق وتحقيق التوازن بين الدخول والأسعار
كتبت ـ نهال شكري‏:‏ 

السيد صفوت الشريف خلال اجتماعه بامانة التدريب بالحزب الوطنى 
أكد السيد صفوت الشريف الأمين العام للحزب الوطني الديمقراطي‏,‏ اصرار الحزب علي مواجهة ارتفاع الأسعار ومطالبة حكومته بالمزيد من المراقبة وضبط الأسواق‏,‏ والعمل علي تحقيق التوازن بين الدخول والأسعار‏,‏ مشيرا الي إصرار الرئيس حسني مبارك رئيس الحزب علي متابعة كل التدابير اللازمة لهذه المواجهة من خلال اجتماعاته المكثفة مع الحكومة في انحياز مستمر للجماهير ومحدودي الدخل‏.‏

جاء ذلك في اجتماعه الأول أمس بأمانة التدريب والتثقيف السياسي برئاسة الدكتور محمد كمال أمين التدريب والتثقيف‏,‏ عقب تشكيلها الجديد‏,‏ وبحضور أمناء التدريب بالمحافظات‏,‏ لمناقشة خطة الأمانة خلال انتخابات المجالس الشعبية المحلية المقرر اجراؤها في‏8‏ ابريل المقبل‏.‏

وأشار الشريف الي أن تدخل الرئيس مبارك أدي الي وقفة من الحكومة لتصويب الأوضاع بالنسبة لرغيف الخبز‏,‏ حيث وضع مسئوليات محددة علي المحافظين لفصل الانتاج عن التوزيع‏,‏ وضخ كميات أكبر من الدقيق‏,‏ مؤكدا أن الزيادة غير المبررة في أسعار بعض السلع تحتاج الي تدخل الدولة للحفاظ علي المستهلك وعدم استغلاله‏.‏

وأوضح الأمين العام للحزب الوطني‏,‏ أن التحدي الأساسي أمام الحكومة هو تحدي الموارد وان تركيز الرئيس مبارك هو تحقيق التوازن بين الدخول والأسعار مع ضرورة أن تبحث الحكومة عن موارد لاتمس الأكثر احتياجا والعمل علي تجنيب الطبقة المتوسطة أي هزات باعتبارها العمود الفقري للمجتمع‏.‏

وطالب الشريف جميع الأحزاب ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني بالمشاركة في مواجهة ارتفاع الأسعار‏,‏ مؤكدا أن الحزب الوطني وحكومته مهتمان بشكل كبير بتحقيق التوازن في ظل زيادة معدلات التضخم‏,‏ وكذلك تحقيق التوازن بين معدلات النمو الاقتصادي المرتفع والزيادة السكانية التي تلتهم عائدات التنمية‏.‏ وأضاف أن الحزب الوطني يستهدف بأغلبيته ضرب الفساد في المحليات‏,‏ وتصحيح مسار المجالس المحلية بإجراء نسبة تغيير كبيرة فيها تبلغ ما يقرب من‏60%,‏ وضخ دماء جديدة تؤكد قدرة الحزب الوطني علي ضرب فساد المحليات‏,‏ وان القانون الجديد للإدارة المحلية سوف يعمل مع تطبيق اللامركزية علي تحقيق المواجهة الشاملة لهذا الفساد‏.‏

وأكد الشريف أن الحزب الوطني يخوض انتخابات المجالس الشعبية المحلية بنحو‏52‏ ألف مرشح في جميع المواقع علي مستوي الجمهورية‏,‏ مشيرا الي أن نسبة التزكية في فوز مرشحي الحزب لن تزيد علي‏35%‏ مع اعتبار أن غالبية هذه الزيادة ستكون في المجالس المحلية القروية‏.‏

وقال إنه يوجد‏365‏ قسما علي مستوي مجالس المحافظات في حين يوجد‏1423‏ مجلسا محليا علي مستوي المراكز‏,‏ و‏228‏ علي مستوي المدن و‏78‏ مجلسا علي مستوي الأحياء‏,‏ و‏1228‏ مجلسا علي مستوي القري‏.‏ وأكد أن الحزب الوطني لا يسعي للاحتكار لأنه يؤمن بأن الديمقراطية الحقيقية تتأكد بوجود الآخر معه‏,‏ مشيرا الي أن لدي الحزب فكرا ويعمل لمصلحة الوطن من خلال برنامج محدد يقوم علي البرنامج الانتخابي للرئيس حسني مبارك الذي أصبح ملكا للشعب‏.‏ وردا علي الأسئلة أكد السيد صفوت الشريف أن خطاب الرئيس مبارك في المولد النبوي الشريف طالب فيه المجتمع الدولي بوقفة للتفرقة بين حرية التعبير والاساءة للأديان‏,‏ وأوضح الشريف أن الحزب الوطني يرفض ويدين الرسوم المسيئة للرسول الكريم‏.‏ وحول موقف المرأة في النظام الانتخابي الجديد‏,‏ أكد الشريف أن الدستور يراعي تمثيل المرأة أيا كان النظام الجديد والذي لم تتم حتي الآن دراسته‏.‏ وحول ما يثار لابراز وجود خلافات داخل الحزب الوطني نتيجة اختيار المرشحين‏,‏ أوضح الشريف أن كل ما هو مثار لا يتعدي بعض الخلافات التي لا تتجاوز ألف مرشح من بين‏52‏ ألف مرشح‏,‏ مشيرا الي أنه تم وضع ضوابط للمرشحين ومنح هيئة المكتب
ما بين‏30‏ و‏35%‏ للاختيار وذلك بهدف تحقيق التوازن الجغرافي‏.‏

وأكد الشريف أن الحزب الوطني لا يسعي لديمقراطية الحزب الواحد‏,‏ خاصة أن المجتمع قد خطي خطوات جادة علي طريق الديمقراطية منذ التعديلات الدستورية الأخيرة‏.‏ 
دمتم بخير

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

أزمة الخبز ستنتهى لو أحسن صاحب السلطان تطبيق مسئولياته

تجربة فصل الإنتاج عن التوزيع طبقها محافظ الدقهلية الأسبق / سعد الشربينى و كانت ناجحة

و لكن كعادتنا كلما جاء محافظ أو مسئول هدم ما جاء به من قبله ليسجل باسمه أى حاجة و السلام

و الآن الدولة تقوم بها و تتخذها طريقة و لكن بعد سنوات من الدراسة كم تكلفت من دماءنا الله أعلم

و لكن الرجل "يرحمه الله" طبقها بكل سهولة و يسر و بدون ولادة قيصرية

و من عيوبنا أيضا أننا نساعد اللص علي السرقة ثم نشتكى

و شكرا أستاذنا الفاضل

و دوام التوفيق

----------


## the_chemist

> إذاً يا سادة نحن فى مصر نعانى من مرض مزمن أسمه الطوابير . وقد يكون هذا الإزمان الطوابيرى من أيام الفراعنة وتحديداً من عصر سيدنا يوسف أيام الجفاف وقلة الغلة !! .
> من يومين كنا ثلاثة اصحاب نقف على رصيف مش عريض فأضطرينا نقف خلف بعضنا وكلها خمسة دقائق إلا والطابور أستطال فسألت بتاع ايه الطابور ده قالوا يمكن طابور لتفريق العيش فقلت كده أنا أول واحد ولم ابارح مكانى .,
> اشكركم ودمتم بخير


السلام عليكم

آسف للعودة أستاذى 

و لكن كلامك عن ظاهرة الطوابير لم أره إلا الآن

لو إلتزمنا بالطوابير كما ينبغى أستاذى الفاضل فسنكون أفضل حالا

ففي أوروبا كل شئ بالطابور مع الإلتزام بالدور

و لك حادثة 
في ألمانيا وصل مبعوث مصري لمحطة الأتوبيس و وجد الطابور طويل

فقال ياااااااااااه دا أنا لو انتظرت دورى المحاضرة هتفوتنى
فأراد أن يستخد الفتاكة المصرية
فبدء السرسبة حتى وصل لأول الطابور
فنظر إليه الرجل شزرا و قال له: هل أنت أول واحد هنا
بفتاكة رد: نعم أنا اللى على الدور
فما كان من الألمانى إلا أن أشار له بالرجوع للخلف و ظل يبتراجع و يتراجع

حتى وصل لنهاية الطابور الجديدة
فكان الطابور في البداية به 20 فردا و بعد محاولات السرسبة وصل 35 فرد
يعنى لو كان التزم كان ركب الأتوبيس بدرى

هذا هو الفارق يا أستاذى الفاضل بين الطابور عندنا و الطابور عندهم
الفتاكة  و الفهلوة

شكرا أستاذى الفاضل

----------

